# Race Riots in the near future?



## InvalidID (Feb 18, 2011)

With the protests spreading recently I've begun to wonder if we aren't on the verge of more race riots. I mean, at first I heard about the story and thought, geez, that's ashame. I sure hope that mess gets straightened out.

But the more people hold marches and act all butt hurt that there is no justice the more folks on the other side of that coin are going to push back. I'm not taking sides on this (in this thread) or asking for anyone else to either. My question is, what do you think the odds are that we see riots by the end of the year?

Right now I'm thinking it's 2:1 against but tipping the other way fast.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> My question is, what do you think the odds are that we see riots by the end of the year?


99.999%
Mostly the larger cities, an some will use Trayvon as the *excuse *to steal and destroy


----------



## InvalidID (Feb 18, 2011)

I just watched Rock Center with Brian Williams and they did a piece on what does the Trayvon Martin issue mean to you. They asked a bunk of black employees to talk about racism and such.

I'm changing the odds to 50 50 now. It seems like there is a concerted effort in the media to force the issue. Almost like they want riots.


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

After the riots, the winners need to go after the media. 

I do not believe that we will have race riots in Alaska. If we did, the outcome would be very quick. Most people of color would be sheltered in homes. The ones really wanting a fight would be doomed. Many Alaskans are hunters.


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

I don't know about race riots, but I would not be surprised to see some serious rioting if entitlements are cut. And as broke as the country is, I can't see how it would be possible to not cut entitlements. So, I think it is coming.


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

On the other hand, if the price of gasoline goes up any more, nobody will be able to afford to get to the protest where the riot is going to start.


----------



## kudzuvine (Aug 11, 2011)

I feel that if the truth about what happened doesn't come out soon, one way or the other, it's inevitable. If charges need to be placed, then get it done. If not, tell exactly what happened. And yet, riots still could happend. I also think due to the down economy, people losing jobs, can't feed family, losing homes, etc. are stressors that are just growing. Anything can set citizens off. As long as there are no answers or facts from the authorities issued quickly, people will react in the only way they know. It could get ugly.


----------



## time (Jan 30, 2011)

No charge, guilty or not, = riots

Charged, guilty or not, = no riots untill court is over

Charged and found not guilty = riots

Charged and found guilty = no riots untill someone else get's killed. And someone else _will_ get killed.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Yet nobody cares when a gang of blacks kill an unarmed white person.
This whole Trayvon thing is being manipulated by the Obama administration.
What a shame that they dishonor this boy's memory with their political agenda of disarming honest citizens.
If they cared, you'd hear more about the shootings in Chicago and that poor little 6 year old girl who was killed by blacks.
But there's not political gain in that story is there?
Racism exists, and it's coming right from the White House.
A real leader doesn't promote unrest, and a real leader doesn't exploit tagedy for his own gain.
We don't have a real leader.


----------



## Wags (Jun 2, 2002)

His death is being exploited by the usual suspects, and it would appear that they want riots to occur. 

I find it odd that the Black Panthers are getting away with putting a bounty on Zimmerman - it would appear on the surface to be a pretty clear cut case of soliciting murder. And I would say their comments and posturing is also an attempt to start a race battle.


----------



## Reb (Dec 29, 2006)

Some people don't need much of an excuse to loot and riot. It's actually started in some cities - you won't hear much about it YET - and absolutely SICKENING that it's being done under the banner for the Martin boy. Not a very good way to "honor" his memory. 

And yet, the "new black panthers" have offered a bounty on Zimmerman, having gotten away with their voter intimidation and voter fraud. I have yet to hear obama or any of his minions get on and say anything about calming down. The racism and discrimination is so blatant and obvious around here. 
I agree, a race war is not far off :runforhills:. Although, I would like to see it go down as people (black, white, purple etc), who are tired of all this BS, :catfight: against people who will do anything to keep the status quo upended to keep the attention off the nefarious deeds they are trying to get away with.... Phew, Reb


----------



## Reb (Dec 29, 2006)

Me again. Ya know Cornhusker, you also won't hear about the unarmed Missouri State University white student (UNARMED) shot to death in his dorm room by three black persons, they were caught fleeing on several security cameras, have been identified, but have mysteriously disappeared :huh:........ and can't be found.. You won't hear about that...


----------



## TNHermit (Jul 14, 2005)

Been sayin it since OWS. All part of the same thing. Welcome to the 60's. Had a thread on brown shirts. Probably slow build till June. School will get out. Supreme Court will have its say on health care. Question is with Black Panthers and such what will elections look like


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

This whole mess reminds me of the Rodney King mess. Remember that?
The Trials of The Los Angeles Police Officers accused in the Rodney King beating.
Obviously, this poor kid is dead, and he was "just" beaten. But the racial division is the same.
BTW, you also won't hear a thing about the two white kids that were shot in San Antonio last weekend. By several black kids that weren't invited to a party at the local university. My youngest was friends with with the boy who was killed. But you haven't heard a word about that, have you?
Assistant coach dies after shot during fight at party|WOAI: San Antonio News


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

Sharpton's rhetoric contributed to the Crown Heights riots 20 years ago that resulted in Rosenbaum's death. He later claimed that he regretted how he handled that situation, but here he is, 20 years later, doing he same thing.

He's a menace to society.


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

When you have people.......in this case, another supposed 'minister'......making these sort of comments, violence is bound to happen.

Minister Malik Shabazz Threatens to Burn Down Detroit in Wake of the Cityâs Financial Crisis | Video | TheBlaze.com


----------



## Trixters_muse (Jan 29, 2008)

I think a race war is happening now, it's at a slow simmer. This was confirmed in my mind yesterday afternoon. 

I was working in my yard near the fence line when three black boys rode by on bicycles wearing hoodies (It's in the low 80's currently here so I don't know if the hoodies were for Trayvon or not). One of them is a familiar face so I smile, waved and said "Hi Boys". The one I know smiled back and waved and said "Hello, Your yard is looking good as always". I yelled a thanks and as I was turning back to my work I heard one of them say "Don't be talking to that white lady!" I was shocked, never in 12 years of living here have I ever been referred to as a white lady, just the crazy lady who dumps chicken poo in her yard and will fuss at you if you climb her fence and disturb her citrus trees.  I talked to my neighbor (lovely black lady I adore) about this and she said recently a black man approached her and said that they all need to start keeping an eye on the white folks in the neighborhood. I was like... WOW I have been in this area longer than some of these black folks looking to keep an eye on me! She told him she would keep an eye on me next time we had our morning coffee, pretty much a daily ritual. She invited him to join us to meet me but he muttered something about not trusting white folks "anymore".

Yep, I am afraid strange things are brewing, not just in the mainstream but in little urban neighborhoods like mine.


----------



## NJ Rich (Dec 14, 2005)

Sharpton is a person who likes to stir up things and stand there like some innocent unbiased person which he isn't. Raviera and Jessie Jackson can't be far away from this fray. And I agree the news people thrive on this type of news. :stirpot: 

The saddest part of all this is the loss of a very young man for no ligitment reason.

As has been said there are always people who look for any opportunity to riot and take what they want. It happened in London and the local street thugs, who were mostly white, were the ones who really started it. 

I am afraid it will not take much to set things off here. I was in uniform at the Asbury Park riots in 1970. The black community burned down there own homes or those of others and burned the businesses down who employed mostly black residents. 

"You can't fix stupid....." :shrug:


----------



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

It's been simmering for some time, current events just add some more wood to the fire.
Around here, it's usually pretty quiet, but abot 7 miles away is a gated community with a well known background...and not a positive type. Shootings, gangs, you name it it happens there daily.
Add to that that 8 miles away is a strong police presence at a very well know drug corridor with busts daily (was returning the last 3 trips, at almost the same mile marker, at least 3 state trooper cruisers with a young man in colors splayed on the hood).
Plus, the last addition is that we are essentially a weekend town and the constant flow of passing thru vehicles keeps us on alert.
Just be prepared...it's out of our hands. But is is coming and coming fast, IMO.

Matt


----------



## puddlejumper007 (Jan 12, 2008)

yep then obama can declair martial law..ect then what....


----------



## Huntinfamily (Aug 14, 2010)

I just asked a black Guy at work his opinion on this. He does not consider himself part off the "oppresed black culture" just a hard working Guy that wants to provide for his family. His angry reply was that no matter what the outcome of the Martin/ Zimmerman situation is the wannabe gangsters and thugs will still riot and are just using this as an excuse to do that.


----------



## beaniweeni (Oct 11, 2010)

It isn't just Sharpton and his bunch beating the drum. Have you seen the female representative from Fl. with the absolutely stupid cowboy hat calling for Zimmerman's immediate arrest? It's yahoos like her that will get stuff started. And really, what's with the color coordinated cowboy hats? She looks like an idiot.


----------



## Wanderer0101 (Jul 18, 2007)

I think it's going to be a long, hot summer. The liklihood of riots is going to be quite high, especially with so many people stoking the fire. When the Black Panthers start talking about "street justice" that looks like a signal. If it so happens that there are power blackouts or brownouts because the Obama regime has shut down so many coal fired power plants that's going to make things even more volatile. People get real tense when their air conditioning doesn't work.


----------



## Aintlifegrand (Jun 3, 2005)

I was listening to my employees at work discuss this today... all of whom are black. They had so much information that was wrong and they have convicted and tried Zimmerman already based on what misinofrmation that is coming out by all different sources. They had so much venom in their words, and were so angrily expressing sentiments that I had not heard before...These associates never seemed the Sharpton Jackson. They were intent on the same theme of violence as being spoken by BP and Sharptom etc.. I was shocked as most of these associates are older and more settled. I had never heard them express these kinds of opinions. Yes, I think this is a powder keg waiting to explode.. one spark will be all it takes.


----------



## tgmr05 (Aug 27, 2007)

All of this was predicted last year. Someone inside the Obama administration made the comment that race would be a HUGE issue this year, and that we may be shocked at how large the issue becomes. 

EXACTLY, once again, as predicted. The president definitely pushed this matter and is continuing to do so. Not condemning some of the actions is the SAME as condoning it, and making it grow.....


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

Just wait until summer really gets here.
There will be riots. I think it may go a little different than riots have in the past.
Many people have been buying guns and ammo in the last few years.


----------



## Ohio Rusty (Jan 18, 2008)

_Yet nobody cares when a gang of blacks kill an unarmed white person._

Didn't this just happen over the weekend ?? News radio said There were two white boys killed by blacks ..... one story about one incident said it was 4 blacks and they executed the white boy by shooting him in the back of the head ....

I didn't see any frontpage news stories about these .... They may have just been rumors. If true .... I feel sorry for thew families for the loss of their sons ........

Ohio Rusty ><>


----------



## bassmaster17327 (Apr 6, 2011)

When Obama looses the election their will be riots. Everyone knows that Obama won because he is half black, when someone wins an election with that large a percentage of the black vote you know it is because of race. If a white person would get 90% of the white vote when running against a black person they would be screaming racism but it was ok since the blacks won.

My work causes me to be in peoples homes, mostly around Baltimore, and you would not believe how many black people have pictures and posters of Obama in their house. It is sad that they can not look past race. Obama loosing the election will be the excuse people in the large cities use to riot amd that is why it was setup for him to win


----------



## edcopp (Oct 9, 2004)

The situation is all part of the Obama re-election plan. The plan is that Obama will be a second term president no matter what the cost is. The plan is underway.

Anyone who desires survival would do well to prepare well and quickly.


----------



## NJ Rich (Dec 14, 2005)

Aintlifegrand said:


> :cowboy:
> Yes, I think this is a powder keg waiting to explode.. one spark will be all it takes.



When it happens it will spread across the country like wildfires spread in California.

Those people on both sides that never felt racial will have some things to re-think because of what happens directly to them. It happened here in the 70's and some bad feelings remain.

We have several gangs in some shore towns. There have been a lot of shootings over the last year.

Two guys in hoodies broke into a house less than 2 miles from us and robbed the guy in his own home. He resisted their attemps to tie him up and they shot him and fled. He did survive. 

My wife :kiss: asked me to take her to the gun range to re-learn how to load and shoot "her shotgun". She shot up a box of shells and now feels much better. :lookout: 

Ask yourself what would happen if a white group put out a reward for any black person as the Black Panthers have been reported to have posted. The FBI would be out in-force within hours.


----------



## InvalidID (Feb 18, 2011)

I'm fortunate that my area is pretty much full of ******** and such so race riots here won't be much of an issue. But that doesn't mean for a second that the disruptions won't affect me. Something for folks to think about is a decent food and water stock pile just in case.

For city and suburban folks I'd suggest shotguns, ammo, and decent doors and shutters. Better yet would be good insurance and a bug out kit. Not a single bag, but a whole kit to get you out of the area in a hurry.


----------



## rainy5 (Oct 28, 2011)

My husband thought gas going higher food prices will start riots, stealing etc. I have started stopping home between grocery trips. Soon people will start to break in cars for food. We have five kids. So I go to a few stores for sales prices. People are complaining about gas but it hasn't tipped people into rioting yet. So maybe this will starting it instead. 
Either way people will start hurting each other. Then the ptb will get their wish. I would love to see everyone surprise them and turn it around and help each other but unfortunatley. Most will not think that way. The ptb plan will only work if we cave into what they expect from most. The longer we all hold peaceful the plan will not work. I hate to think that in the last depression we would show more cilvilized then today but sadly it will probably be that way. We are suppose to become more civilized not less. Smarter but not wiser.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

This could be interesting at work.

The location I am at is where the company started. it's in the dark section of town, but not a "hood". Just an older neighborhood area that changed demographics over the years. 

We already have a fence around the parking lot, but the main gate was left open during business hours - until recently as some non-employees that fit into the neighborhood demographics would drive to the back where the aluminum sheets and such for manufacturing were kept in a second small chain link fenced area, and one would get inside and throw over metal to another, load the car and leave.

3 times in the past month or so, last time was rumored $4 K worth gone.

So, now we all have rfid separate badges for opening the gate to get in, and have to pull up and wait for it to sense us, and open to get out.

But, if the tensions get worse, and explode - this is not a good section of town to be in. We are about 1/2 and 1/2 on the skin color ratio at this site.

And I was in Huntsville during the late 60"s and early 70's for when there were marches and such. management closed down a store in a mall where I was working, as we saw a group of young blacks walking side by side down the mall - with a purpose, and other things were going on outside in various parts of town. We locked up, and got out of there through the back way, and left. Fortunately by the next morning, things had settled down.


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

I live just south of Jackson.
It is nearly a sure bet there will be riots there.
Most people don't really worry about it as Jackson is 95% black now. Most businesses have already moved out of town.
They can riot, burn, and steal all they want.
The only ones they will be hurting is themselves.
It might be an improvement for Jackson.

I used to visit a church in Jackson years ago.
They had to build an 8ft tall fence topped with concertina wire and hire an armed guard for the parking lot of the church.
Riots can only improve it.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

It's a shame that Obama didn't try to defuse the situation. It might have made a difference. I expect there will be more flash mobs that loot stores rather than outright riots. We are being sensitized to the reports of violence. The one on yahoo today that showed a black female soccer player attacking a white soccer player was over the top. That should not have been put out to the public.

One of the downsides of the camera phone is the ability to immediately enrage lots of people across the country. We didn't have that during the Rodney King incident. Now anybody can fan the flames. 

Ultimately it can't be good for this country.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Darren said:


> Ultimately it can't be good for this country.


I have to say, I think that is an understatement.

A lot of "can't be good for this country" seems to be happening, or at least reported on much more, before there is time to let it defuse and people work together to settle things down, and maybe get some talking going on to work out the wrinkles in society.


----------



## hsmom2four (Oct 13, 2008)

**sigh I just lost my post to cyberland** trying again...

I think yes there will be race riots. As a person who actually lives in Central FL I am personally outraged at the cituation. A young man was shot to death for no reason at all. It is a crying shame that it had to turn into a race thing. I am truely outraged at the way this whole thing has been handled by the Sanford police department. Zimmerman should be arrested and charged with manslaughter in the very least and we should be making preparations for a trial. Instead this whole thing has turned into another media circus like the whole Casey Anthony thing. I can say that if this was my city I'd be marching too--every single day until something was done. Why should we have to wait for inquiries at all different governmental levels when it should have been done on a local level first and foremost. I know that there has to be a grand jury, etc. but to have to wait until April 5th when the murder happened on Feb 26th???? Its just wrong on so many levels. Due process needs to happen so we as a community can have some closure. I don't know what the punishment should be for Zimmerman--thats for a jury of his peers to decide. That's the way its supposed to happen in this great country of ours. As a mother of a teenage boy who also happens to wear a black hoodie from time to time and walks to and from friends houses through other neighborhoods I feel that it could have easily been my own son shot down in the cover of darkness by a crazed neighborhood watcher. Zimmerman was told by the 911 dispatcher to STOP following Treyvon but he went after him anyway. He could have decided to act differently but he didn't--he CHOSE to keep going even though he was told not to. 

My heart breaks every single day--black or white doesn't matter to me.


----------



## JeffreyD (Dec 27, 2006)

pancho said:


> I live just south of Jackson.
> It is nearly a sure bet there will be riots there.
> Most people don't really worry about it as Jackson is 95% black now. Most businesses have already moved out of town.
> *They can riot, burn, and steal all they want.
> ...


This happened here when the Rodney King verdict was handed down. The blacks destroyed THEIR own heighborhoods, along with beating a white truck driver Reginald Denny to a pulp. Fires, shootings, stealing, it was a free for all. I had a brick thrown thru my window in my lifted K5 blazer while i was driving on the freeway. It was thrown from an overpass. I wasn't hurt, but it sure caught me by surprise(scared)!


----------



## InvalidID (Feb 18, 2011)

AngieM2 said:


> I have to say, I think that is an understatement.
> 
> A lot of "can't be good for this country" seems to be happening, or at least reported on much more, before there is time to let it defuse and people work together to settle things down, and maybe get some talking going on to work out the wrinkles in society.


 I think short term it's bad, but long term it _might_ be good. Call me a racist or whatever but there is a certain amount of the 'white people owe us' mentality in the black community. If there were to be a major race riot/war to occur and the people of the US didn't decide to just give in to keep the peace there may be some growth after all is said and done. Call it a cleansing of the American soul if you will.

Of course if we had decent leadership in the black community (not Sharpton and his ilk) we could possibly move past this peacefully. The problem is there is too much power to be lost of blacks and whites started getting along. Too much money is made on racial tensions and too many government handouts made to keep the peace.


----------



## JeffreyD (Dec 27, 2006)

hsmom2four said:


> **sigh I just lost my post to cyberland** trying again...
> 
> I think yes there will be race riots. As a person who actually lives in Central FL I am personally outraged at the cituation. A young man was shot to death for no reason at all. It is a crying shame that it had to turn into a race thing. I am truely outraged at the way this whole thing has been handled by the Sanford police department. Zimmerman should be arrested and charged with manslaughter in the very least and we should be making preparations for a trial. Instead this whole thing has turned into another media circus like the whole Casey Anthony thing. I can say that if this was my city I'd be marching too--every single day until something was done. Why should we have to wait for inquiries at all different governmental levels when it should have been done on a local level first and foremost. I know that there has to be a grand jury, etc. but to have to wait until April 5th when the murder happened on Feb 26th???? Its just wrong on so many levels. Due process needs to happen so we has a community can have some closure. I don't know what the punishment should be for Zimmerman--thats for a jury of his peers to decide. That's the way its supposed to happen in this great country of ours. As a mother of a teenage boy who also happens to wear a black hoodie from time to time and walks to and from friends houses through other neighborhoods I feel that it could have easily been my own son shot down in the cover of darkness by a crazed neighborhood watcher. Zimmerman was told by the 911 dispatcher to STOP following Treyvon but he went after him anyway. He could have decided to act differently but he didn't--he CHOSE to keep going even though he was told not to.
> 
> My heart breaks every single day--black or white doesn't matter to me.


Wow! Tried AND convicted Zimmerman already? You mentioned "due process". Shouldn't that apply in the Martin/ Zimmerman case? Do you have information that the Sanford police don't have, sounds like you do? Shouldn't Zimmerman be inocent untill proven guilty in a court of law, or are you willing to pull the trigger on him right now? From your post, sounds like right now to me! Youv'e been listening to the msm far too much as your opinion is jaded.


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

hsmom2four said:


> As a mother of a teenage boy who also happens to wear a black hoodie from time to time and walks to and from friends houses through other neighborhoods I feel that it could have easily been my own son shot down in the cover of darkness by a crazed neighborhood watcher.
> 
> My heart breaks every single day--black or white doesn't matter to me.


Has your son been kicked out of school several times?
Does your son sell or use drugs?
Has your son been caught with burgular tools?
Is your son in the habit of vandalizing schools?
Has your son been caught with jewelery that does not belong to him?
Is your son in the habit of attacking other people?

It is your choice if you think such an individual is worth rioting over?

Just on the news now.
Another two black men were killed in Jackson last night. Murdered in the parking lot of a local bar. Car and people inside of the car were filled full of bullet holes.
No one around in the area heard anything.

Also just now on the news one black man who was involved in a fight at a party called his cousin to bring him a gun. His cousin showed up with the gun and used it to shoot his cousin in the face.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I do often wonder why this Trayvon case became a cause, and many others did not. Many that were as bad or worse. What makes this the poster child for the agatators and news media.

Why was it white killed black, until it was discovered it was hispanic killed black and the media and rebel rousers tried to make it white hispanic killed black. 

Why do we not see white marches, and white (or Chinese, Hispanic, etc) versions of the Jesse Jacksons and Al Sharptons coming out and the news coverage when a white is chased and brutally killed?

And this is the worse time with black/white and relations in such a long time.

The biggest case of the disservice that fellow at 1600 Penn av did; was I had a good bestest friend, we were so similar in so many ways - we just happened to have different skin color. I'd been to her house, she'd been to mine.

O got in White House, and then a raging black unknown came out and sent scathing PM's and put a few posts in GC. This was a very eye opening experience to me. How someone that everyone saw as a person first, and most did not know skin color; could come lashing out when O was elected and many here, including me did not like it. Especially since many here helped her in many ways during a difficult year or two. With things and funding.

I've saved that PM, so if I forget what can happen - I can see what has happened in the past. It is a shocking experience. 

(If you know who I refer to please do not use the name here).

And just now, I went down to the closest gas station that has a little "diner" in it. The fellow who's establishment it is, just happens to be of a "black" skin tone as do many in there. But he makes the best home cooking, and we are respectful to each other. So, far, all is good. So far.....


----------



## hsmom2four (Oct 13, 2008)

JeffreyD said:


> Wow! Tried AND convicted Zimmerman already? You mentioned "due process". Shouldn't that apply in the Martin/ Zimmerman case? Do you have information that the Sanford police don't have, sounds like you do? Shouldn't Zimmerman be inocent untill proven guilty in a court of law, or are you willing to pull the trigger on him right now? From your post, sounds like right now to me! Youv'e been listening to the msm far too much as your opinion is jaded.


Actually I try to avoid listening to any mainstream media. Where I live its on all the time. Even on regular tv programing its on the crawl ALL the time. We can't get a way from it. Regular tv shows are interrupted with reports of the least little thing. Its on the front page of the paper every day. Tried and convicted already??? I said I believe in my heart that he made a wrong and rash decision. He could have made a different one and I also said he should be tried by a jury of his peers. He was told NOT to follow the young man---Sir are you following him? Yes I am. Okay we dont need you to do that. That's what was on the 911 call. He continued to follow the boy--that is a fact that hasn't been manipulated by the MSM. Its a FACT and I believe enough to warrant a trial. That is my personal opinion and I'm entiled to it. Just like you are. As I said before--I'm a mother I'm also as white adn conservative as they come but this whole thing makes me emotional. I hate seening what it is doing to this community because fundamentally it doesn't have a thing to do with race for me. A CHILD was killed walking to his dads house from the store by a guy who was told not to go after him. Even if Treyvon fought with him--he had to be scared because some guy he didn't know was following him. I would expect my own son would try to fight back too if some guy was following him--running after him after he started running to get away from the guy. So this gives someone the right to shoot someone else. Someone who was ultimlately trying to run AWAY. Treyvon wasn't running toward Zimmerman trying to attack him. He was trying to get away. 

The sad thing is that there probably will be race riots over this whole thing and I could be targeted just because I'm white or my kids could be targeted and here I am crying every day for this whole situation. I might not even get a chance to defend myself either if an angry mob sees me and comes after me. I do worry about that just because of our proximity to this whole thing.


----------



## InvalidID (Feb 18, 2011)

hsmom2four said:


> The sad thing is that there probably will be race riots over this whole thing and I could be targeted just because I'm white or my kids could be targeted and here I am crying every day for this whole situation. I might not even get a chance to defend myself either if an angry mob sees me and comes after me. I do worry about that just because of our proximity to this whole thing.


 Because this is S&EP I'll avoid getting into the case itself. There are other places for that discussion and I've had my say in them.

For the S&EP though. Prepare a bug out kit and keep it in your trunk. Also prepare to defend your home if it should get to that point and you can't escape. Regardless of how you feel about the issue and who you think is right or wrong you must defend yourself against those that would do you and yours harm. You won't get to pick sides, your uniform was assigned to you at birth.


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

AngieM2 said:


> I do often wonder why this Trayvon case became a cause, and many others did not. Many that were as bad or worse. What makes this the poster child for the agatators and news media.
> 
> Why was it white killed black, until it was discovered it was hispanic killed black and the media and rebel rousers tried to make it white hispanic killed black.
> 
> ...


Angie, the people I know do not blame a whole race of people when there is one of their members that commits a crime. They blame the individual person.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

pancho said:


> Angie, the people I know do not blame a whole race of people when there is one of their members that commits a crime. They blame the individual person.


Same here, but those professional blamers, sure do get a LOT of air time.


----------



## hsmom2four (Oct 13, 2008)

pancho said:


> Has your son been kicked out of school several times?
> Does your son sell or use drugs?
> Has your son been caught with burgular tools?
> Is your son in the habit of vandalizing schools?
> ...


My son hasn't done any of those things (he's home schooled --the hs in my user name stands for HOME SCHOOL MOM). How could Zimmerman know any of those things about Treyvon? HOW? this was a guy chasing after a kid cutting through a neighborhood that he didn't live in. I've not heard any reports of Zimmerman claiming that he was looking in windows, opening car doors, walking up to houses, etc. Maybe he was and it hasn't been reported yet. It would come out at trial wouldn't it--if that was the case? I'm not anti neighborhood watch. I'm the first one to call the cops for suspicious stuff I see in my hood. I just feel that an injustice was done in this case. If the kid had a crack pipe in his mouth at the time I would still feel the same way because I personally don't feel based on what I know that he was a threat to anyone at the time. A threat that justifies being shot to death.


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

hsmom2four said:


> Treyvon wasn't running toward Zimmerman trying to attack him. He was trying to get away.
> 
> The sad thing is that there probably will be race riots over this whole thing and I could be targeted just because I'm white or my kids could be targeted and here I am crying every day for this whole situation. I might not even get a chance to defend myself either if an angry mob sees me and comes after me. I do worry about that just because of our proximity to this whole thing.


You should listen a little closer.
Martin was not trying toget away. It is impossible to get shot at close range in the chest if you are trying to get away from a person.
Several eye witnesses saw him on top of Zimmermen beating him.
Martin was not trying to attack Zimmermen, he did attack Zimmerman.


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

hsmom2four said:


> My son hasn't done any of those things (he's home schooled --the hs in my user name stands for HOME SCHOOL MOM). How could Zimmerman know any of those things about Treyvon? HOW? this was a guy chasing after a kid cutting through a neighborhood that he didn't live in. I've not heard any reports of Zimmerman claiming that he was looking in windows, opening car doors, walking up to houses, etc. Maybe he was and it hasn't been reported yet. It would come out at trial wouldn't it--if that was the case? I'm not anti neighborhood watch. I'm the first one to call the cops for suspicious stuff I see in my hood. I just feel that an injustice was done in this case. If the kid had a crack pipe in his mouth at the time I would still feel the same way because I personally don't feel based on what I know that he was a threat to anyone at the time. A threat that justifies being shot to death.


By your own admission you said you didn't really listen closely.
Just give it a try and you might get the true picture of what happened.
There were several eye witnesses who have told what they saw.

The kid had been caught with drugs and a pipe. That is why he was kicked out of school. One of the times, he was kicked out several times.

Why should there be a trial if the person was protecting their own life?


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

I need to get off this computer and go shopping.
Race riots may start at any time and I don't think I have a white sheet in the house.
Wonder it a printed sheet will work?


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

InvalidID said:


> I think short term it's bad, but long term it _might_ be good. Call me a racist or whatever but there is a certain amount of the 'white people owe us' mentality in the black community. If there were to be a major race riot/war to occur and the people of the US didn't decide to just give in to keep the peace there may be some growth after all is said and done. Call it a cleansing of the American soul if you will.
> 
> Of course if we had decent leadership in the black community (not Sharpton and his ilk) we could possibly move past this peacefully. The problem is there is too much power to be lost of blacks and whites started getting along. Too much money is made on racial tensions and too many government handouts made to keep the peace.


We do have some good leaders in the black community, the problem is people would rather listen to the garbage that the likes of Sharpton and Jackson spew.


----------



## Ohio Rusty (Jan 18, 2008)

Black rapper calls for race riots:

http://www.thegatewaypundit.com/201...race-riots-over-trayvon-martin-killing-video/


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Okay - folks - 


Do you think this is the flash point? We can see here the views of some. And the willingness to try and convict via television news from whatever sources are out there.

The same information needs to be required for both sides of this issue, and any time this issue comes up.

And it should be requried when the colors of the skin are reversed, too.

The whole thing should be colored blind, and right now, it's all about the color of the skin in the news and the professional blamers.

I have seen and heard more information via *various* news sources, and would look in more depth before I would blame either side. 

It is dreadful that someone is dead, it is worse that a family had to move due to mobs threatening family of those that are accused in the public eye, but not arrested by the police. 

We do not know everything - and I'm glad I cannot be a juror down there. If black they would be expected to rule one way - even if found differently, or they could be a target by the "hang him now" crowd. 

I'd say this is very close to no matter how clear facts come out, the minds are made up by some, and would not change for anything.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

And the biggest issue here -

How do we make sure we are not on either side of a similar issue?
How do we survive if this combusts more?


----------



## hsmom2four (Oct 13, 2008)

pancho said:


> You should listen a little closer.
> Martin was not trying toget away. It is impossible to get shot at close range in the chest if you are trying to get away from a person.
> Several eye witnesses saw him on top of Zimmermen beating him.
> Martin was not trying to attack Zimmermen, he did attack Zimmerman.


If Zimmerman hadn't continued to pursue him after the 911 dispatcher told him to back off then Treyvon wouldn't have had a chance to be on top of him. All I'm saying is that if I'm out walking after dark and some guy I don't know starts chasing after me and I start running and he follows me and eventually catches up to me I'm going to be fighting as hard as I can too. My neighbors will probably be able to report that they saw me swinging and kicking and scratching and whatever else I can manage to do. 

For the record--if we get a trial and he is found not guilty I would accept that. I would still feel that justice was served if both sides got to have their say in court and a jury found him not guilty I would still trust in the process. What I can't understand is why the parents haven't slapped a wrongful death lawsuit on Zimmerman?? Then they could get their day in court. Kind of like what happened with the Brown's and Goldman's with OJ. 

Anyway, like i said more than once already I live in the area--not in the immediate area but still close enough that I do have to worry about race riots. It scares me a lot. It could very well be a reality for me. I have to think about whether or not I want to go certain places because I don't know what marches or whatever might be going on that could turn bad. So far everything has been peaceful and I pray it stays that way. But its still on my mind all the time right now. 

I'm not going to say anything else because obviously my opinion doesn't fit in with everyone elses here but I'm not going to change my mind without more information that could probably only come from a trial or grand jury stating why they felt there was no evidence to charge.


----------



## InvalidID (Feb 18, 2011)

Sonshine said:


> We do have some good leaders in the black community, the problem is people would rather listen to the garbage that the likes of Sharpton and Jackson spew.


 This may well be the case, in fact I'm sure it is. The problem is we only know of the people we see most often in the news. We only know the people that draw in the crowds. People like the Sharpton.

Another problem is there are so many more bad leaders and they aren't shunned. When we look at white people that go out and make all manor of racist remarks we see they are shunned by the general community. When we look to black leaders making the same comments we see they draw huge crowds from all across the nation. Even on the local level people like Rev. Write are accepted and draw in local crowds. A white preacher making statements like that wouldn't last long in most of the nation.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

hsmom2four - please prepare as best you can for whatever happens.

Sure sounds as if you're on the outskirts of a bad situation that could grow much more in scope and size.


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

hsmom2four said:


> If Zimmerman hadn't continued to pursue him after the 911 dispatcher told him to back off then Treyvon wouldn't have had a chance to be on top of him. All I'm saying is that if I'm out walking after dark and some guy I don't know starts chasing after me and I start running and he follows me and eventually catches up to me I'm going to be fighting as hard as I can too. My neighbors will probably be able to report that they saw me swinging and kicking and scratching and whatever else I can manage to do.
> 
> For the record--if we get a trial and he is found not guilty I would accept that. I would still feel that justice was served if both sides got to have their say in court and a jury found him not guilty I would still trust in the process. What I can't understand is why the parents haven't slapped a wrongful death lawsuit on Zimmerman?? Then they could get their day in court. Kind of like what happened with the Brown's and Goldman's with OJ.
> 
> ...


Again, if you listen a little better you will see Martin never did run away. He told his girlfriend he wasn't going to.

If you do live in the area you might have noticed it was a gated community. Also might have noticed the large sign posted on the gate warning about the neighborhood watch. 

Again, before you decide someone should go to jail please get the real facts.
The majority od people complaining do not take the time to get the true facts. If they did they would not have anything to complain about.

That would not be very good for them. No reason to loot, rob, burn, and attack a group of people.


----------



## InvalidID (Feb 18, 2011)

AngieM2 said:


> hsmom2four - please prepare as best you can for whatever happens.
> 
> Sure sounds as if you're on the outskirts of a bad situation that could grow much more in scope and size.


 This is what I'm trying to say too. If I lived where this could become a serious issue, like riots could realistically reach me in a hurry, I'd have a kit in the car at all times. I'd have a route mapped out that would avoid hot areas as best I could as well. Loaded shotgun and extra ammo easily accessible in case I had to bug out or in. Extra food and water on hand in case I couldn't get away as well.


----------



## Aintlifegrand (Jun 3, 2005)

hsmom2four said:


> Actually I try to avoid listening to any mainstream media. Where I live its on all the time. Even on regular tv programing its on the crawl ALL the time. We can't get a way from it. Regular tv shows are interrupted with reports of the least little thing. Its on the front page of the paper every day. Tried and convicted already??? I said I believe in my heart that he made a wrong and rash decision. He could have made a different one and I also said he should be tried by a jury of his peers. He was told NOT to follow the young man---Sir are you following him? Yes I am. Okay we dont need you to do that. That's what was on the 911 call. He continued to follow the boy--that is a fact that hasn't been manipulated by the MSM. Its a FACT and I believe enough to warrant a trial. That is my personal opinion and I'm entiled to it. Just like you are. As I said before--I'm a mother I'm also as white adn conservative as they come but this whole thing makes me emotional. I hate seening what it is doing to this community because fundamentally it doesn't have a thing to do with race for me. A CHILD was killed walking to his dads house from the store by a guy who was told not to go after him. Even if Treyvon fought with him--he had to be scared because some guy he didn't know was following him. I would expect my own son would try to fight back too if some guy was following him--running after him after he started running to get away from the guy. So this gives someone the right to shoot someone else. Someone who was ultimlately trying to run AWAY. Treyvon wasn't running toward Zimmerman trying to attack him. He was trying to get away.
> 
> The sad thing is that there probably will be race riots over this whole thing and I could be targeted just because I'm white or my kids could be targeted and here I am crying every day for this whole situation. I might not even get a chance to defend myself either if an angry mob sees me and comes after me. I do worry about that just because of our proximity to this whole thing.


How do you know Travon was running away? Is there an eyewitness to that account?


----------



## Tracy Rimmer (May 9, 2002)

InvalidID said:


> I'm changing the odds to 50 50 now. It seems like there is a concerted effort in the media to force the issue. Almost like they want riots.


Peaceful protest doesn't sell papers or raise ratings. You know the old line.... if it bleeds, it leads? Well, there's got to be violence for blood. Don't blame the media -- it's what the viewing public responds to, DEMANDS, so it's what the media sells. If the public didn't buy it, it wouldn't be for sale.



oregon woodsmok said:


> I don't know about race riots, but I would not be surprised to see some serious rioting if entitlements are cut. And as broke as the country is, I can't see how it would be possible to not cut entitlements. So, I think it is coming.


I'm with you, OW. I don't see race riots as likely as entitlement riots. I think we'd have seen them before now if winter hadn't come when it did. It's not the colour of a person's skin or where their ancestors came from -- it's the attitude of entitlement that is going to spark riots, and those who jump on the wagon, not really knowing what the heck is going on, just to be in on the "fun". We've seen it here in Canada over things as stupid as hockey games, the mob mentality takes over, and anyone standing in the way (or just in the wrong place at the wrong time) can become a victim.

Toss into the mix the ignorant belief that the world is ending this coming December, anyhow, and people will use that as an excuse, too -- even if they don't really believe it. We're reaping what we've sown as a society when it comes to not teaching children proper respect for others. 

People are angry, and frustrated, and have not been taught a basic respect for others. Put that together with opportunity, and a lack of communication skills, and they react with violence and anger. Perhaps if we hadn't decimated our education system and were still teaching logic and critical thinking skills in schools, this wouldn't be happening. But, of course, one can only speculate on that :shrug:

Hold onto your hats, boys and girls, I have a feeling that this summer and fall are going to be a wild ride!


----------



## InvalidID (Feb 18, 2011)

Tracy Rimmer said:


> Peaceful protest doesn't sell papers or raise ratings. You know the old line.... if it bleeds, it leads? Well, there's got to be violence for blood. Don't blame the media -- it's what the viewing public responds to, DEMANDS, so it's what the media sells. If the public didn't buy it, it wouldn't be for sale.


 I disagree. The media's job is to report the news and nothing more. They aren't suppose to be in the business of producing the news, creating the news, or spinning the news. They are suppose to report the facts as they happen and nothing more. Creating news to increase sales... shameful.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Tracy Rimmer said:


> Peaceful protest doesn't sell papers or raise ratings. You know the old line.... if it bleeds, it leads? Well, there's got to be violence for blood. Don't blame the media -- it's what the viewing public responds to, DEMANDS, so it's what the media sells. If the public didn't buy it, it wouldn't be for sale.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tracy - I do believe you've summed a lot of the conditions up very nicely.

I think maybe that respect and self-responsibility, is what is missing at the core of all the rest of these problems.


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

Tracy Rimmer said:


> Peaceful protest doesn't sell papers or raise ratings. You know the old line.... if it bleeds, it leads? Well, there's got to be violence for blood. Don't blame the media -- it's what the viewing public responds to, DEMANDS, so it's what the media sells. If the public didn't buy it, it wouldn't be for sale.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great post. Thanks.


----------



## Tracy Rimmer (May 9, 2002)

InvalidID said:


> I disagree. The media's job is to report the news and nothing more. They aren't suppose to be in the business of producing the news, creating the news, or spinning the news. They are suppose to report the facts as they happen and nothing more. Creating news to increase sales... shameful.


I agree with you WHOLEHEARTEDLY. But when people turn to NETWORK NEWS such as FOX for their "news", without ever having been taught critical thinking skills which would allow them to not only identify fallacy, but also see that the motivation of such sources is to sell advertising time, well... you can't blame people for cashing in on that. It *WILL* happen. 

Ergo, people need to be educated to recognize such things for what they are, and they would stop happening.

Honestly, I've said this before, InvalidID -- and I *DO NOT* mean it to cause trouble -- but the American network news industry is a JOKE to most of the rest of the world, and it only exists because people do not have the critical thinking skills to question it! It's like the National Enquirer and it's television equivalents have become a respected news source because they have flashy pictures and dramatic headlines. Why is this? Because the educational system no longer teaches discernment and deductive reasoning.

Situations like this are the result. 

Wanton ignorance + television and rag-news "drama" = societal unrest


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Tracy - I think you left out all the other news sources also, not just Fox. They are just one of many - CNN, and MSNBC, local sources, etc.


----------



## Tracy Rimmer (May 9, 2002)

AngieM2 said:


> Tracy - I think you left out all the other news sources also, not just Fox. They are just one of many - CNN, and MSNBC, local sources, etc.


Absolutely, Angie! I didn't mean to say it was only FOX -- but they seem to lead the pack of "news as entertainment" sources.


----------



## InvalidID (Feb 18, 2011)

Tracy Rimmer said:


> I agree with you WHOLEHEARTEDLY. But when people turn to NETWORK NEWS such as FOX for their "news", without ever having been taught critical thinking skills which would allow them to not only identify fallacy, but also see that the motivation of such sources is to sell advertising time, well... you can't blame people for cashing in on that. It *WILL* happen.
> 
> Ergo, people need to be educated to recognize such things for what they are, and they would stop happening.
> 
> ...


 Well now we agree.


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

Well, I am back from shopping.
Seems like there was a run on white sheets.
I am not going to make the eye holes until later.

Noticed a house a couple of blocks from me now has the stars and bars waving in his yard.
For some reason I don't think there will be any riots near where I live.


----------



## puddlejumper007 (Jan 12, 2008)

too bad they can not remember 9/11 there was no black or white then, justice must be served but rioting is not the answer


----------



## InvalidID (Feb 18, 2011)

puddlejumper007 said:


> too bad they can not remember 9/11 there was no black or white then, justice must be served but rioting is not the answer


 Yes, 9/11 distracted Americans from hating each other and made us hate Muslims for awhile. It seems we've gotten bored with that and gone back to infighting again.


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

pancho said:


> Well, I am back from shopping.
> Seems like there was a run on white sheets.
> I am not going to make the eye holes until later.
> 
> ...


I have to ask, do you truly think this is funny? If so I have no doubt there will be race riots and both sides will be too blame.

To answer the original question, there are people out there looking for any excuse to riot-look at the riots after major sporting victories. And once they get it started there are plenty of sheep who will follow.


----------



## InvalidID (Feb 18, 2011)

keenataz said:


> I have to ask, do you truly think this is funny? If so I have no doubt there will be race riots and both sides will be too blame.
> 
> To answer the original question, there are people out there looking for any excuse to riot-look at the riots after major sporting victories. And once they get it started there are plenty of sheep who will follow.


 Yeah, I agree with this. I mean, look at the black Friday riots.. I mean shopping events.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

pancho said:


> Well, I am back from shopping.
> Seems like there was a run on white sheets.
> I am not going to make the eye holes until later.
> 
> ...


You know, that white sheet remark is really in very poor taste. You might want to edit the original and then I'll edit the quoted.


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

keenataz said:


> I have to ask, do you truly think this is funny? If so I have no doubt there will be race riots and both sides will be too blame.
> 
> To answer the original question, there are people out there looking for any excuse to riot-look at the riots after major sporting victories. And once they get it started there are plenty of sheep who will follow.


It isn't supposed to be funny.
It is the truth.
Some people might set at home and hope nothing happens.
I, and my neighbors, would rather be prepared.
The stars and bars flying should be enough warning to those who want to riot.
If not, most of the people around here are hunters.
We don't even hold our guns sideways.


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

AngieM2 said:


> You know, that white sheet remark is really in very poor taste. You might want to edit the original and then I'll edit the quoted.


Do the black panthers have more rights than the white people on this forum?
I will leave it as it is.
Your choice what to do with it.
I am pretty sure what that will be.
Again, black people can put out dead or alive posters about people but I mention a white sheet and it is wrong.
No wonder we are in the shape we are in.


----------



## InvalidID (Feb 18, 2011)

AngieM2 said:


> You know, that white sheet remark is really in very poor taste. You might want to edit the original and then I'll edit the quoted.


 You guys did help to prove one of my points here. When we see a racist or hear racist remarks as community we tend to call that person out. I certainly think the white sheet comment was in poor taste myself. But I thought I saw a chance at a 'teachable moment'...


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

InvalidID said:


> You guys did help to prove one of my points here. When we see a racist or hear racist remarks as community we tend to call that person out. I certainly think the white sheet comment was in poor taste myself. But I thought I saw a chance at a 'teachable moment'...


Thanks.
That was the purpose of the post.


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

It has made a change in my plans. Usually do a tour of 5-6 ball parks a summer. But I think I may skip this year. But I think the city's economy will survive.

I think I will stay up here in Canada where my preps are. And this is not to say Canada is any safer, but it is where my stuff is.

BTW-What the Black Panthers are saying -it is not funny, in fact it is criminal. I just was hoping on this forum we could avoid that kind of talk.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

> I just was hoping on this forum we could avoid that kind of talk.


Me too. And I'm still trying to decide what is best for "THIS FORUM" on this thread.
Of course, the deep disappointment I feel that it's come to this, is really rotten.

Two wrongs do not make a right.
And stooping to the lower level never raised anyone or any situation to a better degree.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

keenataz said:


> It has made a change in my plans. Usually do a tour of 5-6 ball parks a summer. But I think I may skip this year. But I think the city's economy will survive.
> 
> I think I will stay up here in Canada where my preps are. And this is not to say Canada is any safer, but it is where my stuff is.
> 
> BTW-What the Black Panthers are saying -it is not funny, in fact it is criminal. I just was hoping on this forum we could avoid that kind of talk.


The Black Panthers want nothing more than to cause trouble. They are a dangerous organization, as are the KKK. Maybe the BP's and the KKK can fight it out amongst themselves and leave the rest of us out of it. Seriously though, I think it's a good time to bunker down. With all this racial tension and OWS gearing back up, things aren't looking good for the near future.


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

AngieM2 said:


> Me too. And I'm still trying to decide what is best for "THIS FORUM" on this thread.
> Of course, the deep disappointment I feel that it's come to this, is really rotten.
> 
> Two wrongs do not make a right.
> And stooping to the lower level never raised anyone or any situation to a better degree.


You can go ahead and delete my post.
I already know you will anyway.
I think I need to find another forum where the people are fair even if the color of my skin isn't their favorite color.

Wonder why there is no problem when the blacks do something but if a white answers them they are in the wrong.

Delete it or not I will not be back.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

pancho - are you a man of color? Names on a forum do not tell.
Can anyone tell me pancho's race? 

I am not understanding his fuss about a white answers them, as far as I know, no blacks have said any of the derogatory comments on this thread.


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

[


Sonshine said:


> The Black Panthers want nothing more than to cause trouble. They are a dangerous organization, as are the KKK. Maybe the BP's and the KKK can fight it out amongst themselves and leave the rest of us out of it. Seriously though, I think it's a good time to bunker down. With all this racial tension and OWS gearing back up, things aren't looking good for the near future.


As I said in my earlier post, what I worry about is "professional" agitators stirring the pot and getting it started and then the followers really getting into it. And a lot of the time, the agitators have no real agenda-just to start trouble.

We saw this in Canada at the G20 a couple of years ago and at last years Vancouver riots-you get a few agitators in the crowd, authorities respond and that sets off a few hot heads and boom-all heck breaks loose.

I know if I lived in a major city either in US or Canada I would keep an close eye on how things develop and be ready for anything.

But also I hold out hope that the best in human beings can come out and things will resolve peacefully.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

pancho said:


> Well, I am back from shopping.
> Seems like there was a run on white sheets.
> I am not going to make the eye holes until later.
> 
> ...


I have to agree, while LMAO, that it's in poor taste, Pancho. You'll probably start posting risque jokes next. Just remember. DO NOT post anything about accordions or pianos. And buy yourself some of those decorator sheets instead of the plain white ones. Maybe a nice floral print?


----------



## cast iron (Oct 4, 2004)

I think 50/50 is still too low.

I suspect riots will happen. There is just too much coming together at roughly the same time.
- Pain at the pump
- Other downward economic pressures
- Increasing distrust of government
- Presidential election
- Treyvon deal
- OWS 
- Heat of the summer

The 'riots' will be scattered and isolated for the most part, yet the MSM will report them in such a way that it convinces society that riots are a wide spread huge problem that is bringing our country to its knees. I was just in the grocery store and the People magazine cover on the Treyvon deal is so ridiculously overblown and out of context that it defies logic. But it will sell magazines.

The 6 o'clock news headline will be along the lines of, "Hello, this is Brian Jennings coming to you from New York. Tonight, the country is on fire....."

Millions of people will just parrot this misinformation without any critical thinking applied, such as perspective, reason, and questioning.

The definition of 'race riot' will be expanded to absurd levels, incorporating everything from an actual riot to...
- two kids have a dust up after school
- one person throws the stink-eye towards another person
- gang war battles that have been taking place on a regular basis for years suddenly become 'race riots'
- a dust up after a sports game/playoffs (also been happening for years)
- one person calls another person a bad name on twitter/facebook
- and on and on


----------



## TheMartianChick (May 26, 2009)

Ohio Rusty said:


> Black rapper calls for race riots:
> 
> http://www.thegatewaypundit.com/201...race-riots-over-trayvon-martin-killing-video/


FYI... I'm not sure that this rapper's own mother has ever heard of him. In other words...Lot's of people aspire to be rappers in the black community. The recording equipment is cheap (under $1500). This guy is an unknown whose style hasn't exactly captured anyone's attention on its own merits. He thinks that he'll go viral by saying something outrageous in his rap song. By publicizing his raps, you are helping him on his way. As a people, we are not so mindless that we go following behind every Pied Piper of hatred.

I'm not sure where the perception comes from that black people riot whenever we are disatisfied with something. It isn't true. Have there been occasions when we've rioted? Absolutely. But in the 4 years that I've been reading here at HT, I have seen countless posts about how blacks are going to be rioting. That, in and of itself, should demonstrate that it is not a common occurrence. It is, however, an incredibly pervasive fear. I don't know how common this fear is, but it seems to crop up here on a regular basis. 

Are racial tensions high right now? Absolutely. But one thing that has come out of the Trayvon Martin case is that we were finally having a bit of a racial dialogue on a national level. Kicking the topic under the rug hasn't worked, so why not have an honest discussion in a public arena? President Obama was condemned by the black community for not addressing all of our concerns and for not talking about race at all. He is also villified by some white people as making everything about race. It's kind of ironic that the perception is so polarized on both sides of the issue!

I've been told that racism isn't a very big issue in America since we have a black president in the White House. Unfortunately, that isn't true and some of the comments that have been made on internet forums prove that. This is not a post racial America. This is an America that should be so much further ahead on issues of people and culture and yet we aren't. The process to get there isn't going to be pretty, but it doesn't have to be violent.

While there will always be a knucklehead or two trying to whip people into a frenzy. Most people are not knuckleheaded enough to follow them into anarchy. One of the mantras of the Civil Rights movement is "No Justice...No Peace!" That does not refer to violence. It refers to civil disobedience. It refers to taking to the streets peacefully, alongside people of all colors to protest something that is perceived to be unjust. 

Ask yourself...For every 10 times that we take to the streets to peacefully protest something, how many protests turn violent?


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Tracy Rimmer said:


> Absolutely, Angie! I didn't mean to say it was only FOX -- but they seem to lead the pack of "news as entertainment" sources.


I thought MSNBC held that crown.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

pancho said:


> Do the black panthers have more rights than the white people on this forum?
> I will leave it as it is.
> Your choice what to do with it.
> I am pretty sure what that will be.
> ...


Except I haven't seen any black panthers posting their vile words here.


----------



## hintonlady (Apr 22, 2007)

I am offended that a black comedian can make jokes about white people but if a white comedian makes jokes about black people it is taboo. I love a good cracker joke but itâs only fair if it can be reciprocal.

That isnât a black white issue for me though. I just saw an article about divorce cakes that show a bride standing above a bloody groom. Again, if it were the groom above a bloody bride there would be an uproar.

Equality means equal in every way. I am sick to death of reverse discrimination. I am also sick of a sense of entitlement based on race. I donât see great great grandchildren of holocaust survivors whining about the gentiles holding them down. 

What about black on black crime? Why isnât the African American community outraged over that? MLK jr. must be rolling over in his grave right now. 

Whether riots happen soon or later, over some other tipping point this is a good reminder to prep. Prep and always be aware of your surroundings.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

I think we should outlaw white sheets and rap music. Provide free singing lessons so that all would be rappers can be trained to sound like either Bing Crosby, Frank Sinatra, Nat King Cole or Harry Belafonte.

Sheets from now on should be limited to innocuous floral patterns preferably featuring pansies. The world will be a much safer place without the menace posed by white sheets and rap music.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Wayne02 said:


> I think 50/50 is still too low.
> 
> I suspect riots will happen. There is just too much coming together at roughly the same time.
> - Pain at the pump
> ...


And the media and politicians will be there fanning the flames.


----------



## hsmom2four (Oct 13, 2008)

AngieM2 said:


> Me too. And I'm still trying to decide what is best for "THIS FORUM" on this thread.
> Of course, the deep disappointment I feel that it's come to this, is really rotten.
> 
> Two wrongs do not make a right.
> And stooping to the lower level never raised anyone or any situation to a better degree.


And that is what makes me afraid because of where I live. Again, I don't understand the race part of it but that's what it has come to. Now, I have to worry that white people are going to start walking around in white pillow cases?? Really?? No Seriously?? There will be race riots and what am I suppsed to do if I'm in the middle of it. 

My daughter goes to college in Tallahassee which is the capital city of FL. I worry a lot about riots up there. She saw a little scuffle during the occupy thing and it scared her. There is a mostly black university right next to hers. All it takes is some unthinking white person to make a "white sheet" remark and then a race war breaks out and what if my baby is caught up in the middle of it? I personally don't think any of this is a joke.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

TheMartianChick said:


> FYI... I'm not sure that this rapper's own mother has ever heard of him. In other words...Lot's of people aspire to be rappers in the black community. The recording equipment is cheap (under $1500). This guy is an unknown whose style hasn't exactly captured anyone's attention on its own merits. He thinks that he'll go viral by saying something outrageous in his rap song. By publicizing his raps, you are helping him on his way. As a people, we are not so mindless that we go following behind every Pied Piper of hatred.
> 
> I'm not sure where the perception comes from that black people riot whenever we are disatisfied with something. It isn't true. Have there been occasions when we've rioted? Absolutely. But in the 4 years that I've been reading here at HT, I have seen countless posts about how blacks are going to be rioting. That, in and of itself, should demonstrate that it is not a common occurrence. It is, however, an incredibly pervasive fear. I don't know how common this fear is, but it seems to crop up here on a regular basis.
> 
> ...


While for the most part I agree with your posts, I beleive this time we are going to see riots. It's not just the Martin/Zimmerman case, it's everything that is going on. Everyone is on edge. Tempers are rising. I just have a very bad feeling about all of this.


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

hsmom2four said:


> And that is what makes me afraid because of where I live. Again, I don't understand the race part of it but that's what it has come to. Now, I have to worry that white people are going to start walking around in white pillow cases?? Really?? No Seriously?? There will be race riots and what am I suppsed to do if I'm in the middle of it.
> 
> My daughter goes to college in Tallahassee which is the capital city of FL. I worry a lot about riots up there. She saw a little scuffle during the occupy thing and it scared her. There is a mostly black university right next to hers. All it takes is some unthinking white person to make a "white sheet" remark and then a race war breaks out and what if my baby is caught up in the middle of it? I personally don't think any of this is a joke.


Even you seem to be blaming whites.


----------



## planzman (Feb 28, 2012)

Its Bush's fault:lonergr:

Just cause no one has said it lately.


----------



## InvalidID (Feb 18, 2011)

hintonlady said:


> I am offended that a black comedian can make jokes about white people but if a white comedian makes jokes about black people it is taboo. I love a good cracker joke but itâs only fair if it can be reciprocal.
> 
> That isnât a black white issue for me though. I just saw an article about divorce cakes that show a bride standing above a bloody groom. Again, if it were the groom above a bloody bride there would be an uproar.
> 
> ...


 You know what I've always hated? The terms reverse discrimination and reverse racism. Like it's somehow less than or not as bad as discrimination. or racism. Makes it sound like only whites can be racist and blacks are turning it around on them. Always annoyed me. Racism is racism period. Or so I thought.


----------



## InvalidID (Feb 18, 2011)

Darren said:


> I think we should outlaw white sheets and rap music. Provide free singing lessons so that all would be rappers can be trained to sound like either Bing Crosby, Frank Sinatra, Nat King Cole or Harry Belafonte.
> 
> Sheets from now on should be limited to innocuous floral patterns preferably featuring pansies. The world will be a much safer place without the menace posed by white sheets and rap music.


 You meant lilies right? :drum:


----------



## hsmom2four (Oct 13, 2008)

Possum Belly said:


> Even you seem to be blaming whites.


Oh no I am not. I was addressing the white sheet remark. I do believe we will see some rioting on a local level but for the most part I want to believe that my neighbors are way above that. So far the marches have been peaceful and I pray it stays that way. All I'm saying is that all it would take is one idiot making the same remark as pancho at a peaceful march and then where would we be? You don't think that would incite a riot? I do. Stars and bars fly down here too. There are lots of ******** driving around with them on their trucks and flying in their yards. I don't have a problem with that either. Free speech you know. But when someone goes out of their way to say something like the white sheet thing its just asking for trouble and I do think it will happen. I've already heard people (friends, relatives, neighbors) complaining that their sick of this whole thing and they're going to march too, you know how people talk. I'm really the only person I know who feels this way. Most people around me feel like Pancho does and that makes me afraid. I can't help it--it just does. So what if you all lamb baste me for saying it out loud.


----------



## TheMartianChick (May 26, 2009)

hintonlady said:


> I am offended that a black comedian can make jokes about white people but if a white comedian makes jokes about black people it is taboo. I love a good cracker joke but itâs only fair if it can be reciprocal.
> 
> That isnât a black white issue for me though. I just saw an article about divorce cakes that show a bride standing above a bloody groom. Again, if it were the groom above a bloody bride there would be an uproar.
> 
> ...


Anti-semitism still exists in America. The only difference is that great great grandchildren of holocaust survivors cannot be identified at a glance as being Jewish. Anyone who feels that a person of color doesn't deserve equal treatment can ascertain who/what we are just by looking at us and can decide not to treat us fairly.

As to black on black crime...The African American community is very concerned by it. I used to work for a comprehensive faith based program that targeted gang-related violence. My program was one of many. Most of the black public scholars devote a great deal of time to speaking out about the problem to educate the public. I could cite plenty of programs off the top of my head. It is possible that you are not aware of them because they rarely receive media attention.

The reason that you hear about the white on black infractions is because black on black crimes are generally prosecuted quickly and harshly by law enforcement. In my area, a group of 4 black cousins hanging out together can be profiled as a gang. How do I know that? When I worked for the gang prevention program, we received a report about a new gang in the city. My co-worker left the file on my desk. When I opened it. there was a photo of my stepson and three of his cousins on the sidewalk in front of one cousin's house! This was in 2001.


----------



## InvalidID (Feb 18, 2011)

TheMartianChick said:


> FYI... I'm not sure that this rapper's own mother has ever heard of him. In other words...Lot's of people aspire to be rappers in the black community. The recording equipment is cheap (under $1500). This guy is an unknown whose style hasn't exactly captured anyone's attention on its own merits. He thinks that he'll go viral by saying something outrageous in his rap song. By publicizing his raps, you are helping him on his way. As a people, we are not so mindless that we go following behind every Pied Piper of hatred.
> 
> I'm not sure where the perception comes from that black people riot whenever we are disatisfied with something. It isn't true. Have there been occasions when we've rioted? Absolutely. But in the 4 years that I've been reading here at HT, I have seen countless posts about how blacks are going to be rioting. That, in and of itself, should demonstrate that it is not a common occurrence. It is, however, an incredibly pervasive fear. I don't know how common this fear is, but it seems to crop up here on a regular basis.
> 
> ...


 I am with you about 50% give or take. Guys like Rev Write are knuckle heads and they are more common than we like to think. I've seen the inside of his church and it's pretty full. I've heard some of what he has to say and it's borderline (at least) racist. That doesn't mean that he speaks for the majority though, but a large enough group to make it common.

Same goes for guys like Sharpton. He garners large crowds of support where ever he goes. Do I think he'd like to see riots? Sometimes I honestly do. Imagine it from a white guy. Picture a white man talking about all the bad things black people do to white people. How large do you think the crowds would be? Do you think they'd get guest spots on national news networks? If we're being honest we have to say no, it wouldn't happen because it hasn't happened. 

You ask about taking to the streets and how many times has it turned violent. Well, how many violent flash mobs did we see last summer? How often do large groups of black youth get together and rush a store to steal whatever they can grab? Now how often do we see large groups of white youth doing the same thing?

I can also see the good though. Of all the OWS protests Oakland was the one everyone was afraid of. The people there (code for the black community) get rowdy at the drop of a hat. During the bulk of the OWS protest in Oakland there was a good amount of peace. That's even when hundreds of thousands gathered of all races, we still saw people getting along pretty ----ed well. From the videos I saw it was white kids trashing store fronts. That whole thing was inspiring to me, watching all those people get along, even when they protested for things I don't agree with.


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

hsmom2four said:


> Oh no I am not. I was addressing the white sheet remark. I do believe we will see some rioting on a local level but for the most part I want to believe that my neighbors are way above that. So far the marches have been peaceful and I pray it stays that way. All I'm saying is that all it would take is one idiot making the same remark as pancho at a peaceful march and then where would we be? You don't think that would incite a riot? I do. Stars and bars fly down here too. There are lots of ******** driving around with them on their trucks and flying in their yards. I don't have a problem with that either. Free speech you know. But when someone goes out of their way to say something like the white sheet thing its just asking for trouble and I do think it will happen. I've already heard people (friends, relatives, neighbors) complaining that their sick of this whole thing and they're going to march too, you know how people talk. I'm really the only person I know who feels this way. Most people around me feel like Pancho does and that makes me afraid. I can't help it--it just does. So what if you all lamb baste me for saying it out loud.


But that is just what I am talking about. You didn't make any remark about the Black Panthers making a remark or Cracker T shirts. I can see your point but it is a two way street.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

hsmom2four said:


> And that is what makes me afraid because of where I live. Again, I don't understand the race part of it but that's what it has come to. Now, I have to worry that white people are going to start walking around in white pillow cases?? Really?? No Seriously?? There will be race riots and what am I suppsed to do if I'm in the middle of it.
> 
> My daughter goes to college in Tallahassee which is the capital city of FL. I worry a lot about riots up there. She saw a little scuffle during the occupy thing and it scared her. There is a mostly black university right next to hers. All it takes is some unthinking white person to make a "white sheet" remark and then a race war breaks out and what if my baby is caught up in the middle of it? I personally don't think any of this is a joke.


I agree, this is not a joke. I live a couple of hours from Atlanta. I am a white lady, married to a white man with a black son. I'm with you, this concerns with greatly.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Possum Belly said:


> Even you seem to be blaming whites.


That was in response to Pancho talking about buying white sheets. The rhetoric is building in both races right now.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

hsmom2four said:


> Oh no I am not. I was addressing the white sheet remark. I do believe we will see some rioting on a local level but for the most part I want to believe that my neighbors are way above that. So far the marches have been peaceful and I pray it stays that way. All I'm saying is that all it would take is one idiot making the same remark as pancho at a peaceful march and then where would we be? You don't think that would incite a riot? I do. Stars and bars fly down here too. There are lots of ******** driving around with them on their trucks and flying in their yards. I don't have a problem with that either. Free speech you know. But when someone goes out of their way to say something like the white sheet thing its just asking for trouble and I do think it will happen. I've already heard people (friends, relatives, neighbors) complaining that their sick of this whole thing and they're going to march too, you know how people talk. I'm really the only person I know who feels this way. Most people around me feel like Pancho does and that makes me afraid. I can't help it--it just does. So what if you all lamb baste me for saying it out loud.


I agree with you. It surprised me to see so many here on HT that seemed like minded to Pancho's remark. I remember seeing crosses burned in yards. I also remember seeing some black panthers marching down my street with their weapons. Both groups are dangerous and it seems the media and politicians are stirring the pot instead of trying to talk reason.


----------



## TheMartianChick (May 26, 2009)

InvalidID said:


> Same goes for guys like Sharpton. He garners large crowds of support where ever he goes. Do I think he'd like to see riots? Sometimes I honestly do. Imagine it from a white guy. Picture a white man talking about all the bad things black people do to white people. How large do you think the crowds would be? Do you think they'd get guest spots on national news networks? If we're being honest we have to say no, it wouldn't happen because it hasn't happened.


I wanted to address Al Sharpton's part in this... Al Sharpton gets guest spots on tv and his own show on MSNBC because he is well known. A behind-the-scenes conversation took place to address the charges that MSNBC didn't have any black/minority hosted shows since Rick Sanchez' show ended. The network wanted to make sure that whoever was given a shot had a name that was recognizable in the black community to ensure ratings. 

Unfortunately, it gave Rev. Sharpton an opportunity to attract a new, younger audience and to launch a "comeback" of sorts for him. He was a dying dinosaur that somehow managed to evolve himself back into media existence. I don't believe that he'd like to see riots, though I don't necessarily think that he wants to see the complete social justice that he claims to seek. After all, what would he do with all of that free time?

To Rev. Sharpton's credit, he does talk about far more than racial issues on his show. In fact, the show is called Politics Nation. I just cannot stand to listen to his voice when he reads from a teleprompter.

While I may not like all of Sharpton's tactics, I do feel that there are far too many areas where the scales of justice are unbalanced and the wheels of justice are rusty and out of alignment. These are some of the wrongs that I do feel are worth righting.


----------



## InvalidID (Feb 18, 2011)

Sonshine said:


> I agree with you. It surprised me to see so many here on HT that seemed like minded to Pancho's remark. I remember seeing crosses burned in yards. I also remember seeing some black panthers marching down my street with their weapons. Both groups are dangerous and it seems the media and politicians are stirring the pot instead of trying to talk reason.


 An honest question for you. When is the last time you saw a burning cross, either in life or in the news? When is the last time you saw Black Panthers intimidating people, either in life or on the news?

While I'm not saying that there is no racism in America or that there are no more white racists, I am saying the pendulum has swung the other way. I blame not only the communities, but the schools system and government.


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

Sonshine said:


> I agree with you. It surprised me to see so many here on HT that seemed like minded to Pancho's remark. I remember seeing crosses burned in yards. I also remember seeing some black panthers marching down my street with their weapons. Both groups are dangerous and it seems the media and politicians are stirring the pot instead of trying to talk reason.


I am not like minded about Pancho's remark. I thought is was distasteful but I could live with it. It just seemed to me that hsmom2four is saying that the whites could set off a race war and not even consider or mention that the blacks could do the same. I have never harmed another human being in my life and do not intend to but I am tired of everything being my fault because I am white. Like I said, it is a two way street. It takes two to tango.


----------



## JuliaAnn (Dec 7, 2004)

Just a couple weeks ago Obama signed the peactime martial law thing. Now fanning the flames of an incident that predated that, as a useful tool for starting race riots so he can enact martial law, maybe trying to do something with suspending elections come November...


----------



## TheMartianChick (May 26, 2009)

Possum Belly said:


> I am not like minded about Pancho's remark. I thought is was distasteful but I could live with it. It just seemed to me that hsmom2four is saying that the whites could set off a race war and not even consider or mention that the blacks could do the same. I have never harmed another human being in my life and do not intend to but I am tired of everything being my fault because I am white. Like I said, it is a two way street. It takes two to tango.


It does take two to tango...I don't happen to believe that the racial issues should be heaped on any one group. As I mentioned a while back, there are racial stereotypes on both sides of the fence. There is no crime in being white and white guilt really doesn't serve any useful purpose that I can see. It is when we have the ability to empathize with someone on the other side of the fence and come to the conclusion that there is no need for the fence, that we will have truly put the racial issues to rest.

One thing that I will say though is that when you have a lot of pent up emotion, sometimes one more event is the final straw to break the camel's back. As lots of black people have been saying on tv, print media and internet, there have been lots of Trayvon-like incidents that the community feels have never been granted justice or a public eye. Trayvon's case has caused so many black households to start ticking down the list of examples where we feel justice was deferred or denied. Trayvon's case makes all of those old wounds raw.


----------



## hintonlady (Apr 22, 2007)

Wouldn't martial law be sort of foolish and near impossible to enforce?

As an aside, what about people who work at night?

Back to my original point, with so many troops overseas aren't law enforcement and whatever national guard we have grossly out numbered? Add to that an angry populace of all colors sporting their firearms while a wee bit cranky...:hobbyhors

It could get really ugly really quick. We only have a facade of civil order. Enforcing martial law could expose TPB achilles heel when people are looking for blood.

Just sayin'

I'm perfectly fine with staying home, sounds like vacation to me. :nanner:


----------



## JeffreyD (Dec 27, 2006)

hsmom2four said:


> Oh no I am not. I was addressing the white sheet remark. I do believe we will see some rioting on a local level but for the most part I want to believe that my neighbors are way above that. *So far the marches have been peaceful and I pray it stays that way*. All I'm saying is that all it would take is one idiot making the same remark as pancho at a peaceful march and then where would we be? You don't think that would incite a riot? I do. Stars and bars fly down here too. There are lots of ******** driving around with them on their trucks and flying in their yards. I don't have a problem with that either. Free speech you know. But when someone goes out of their way to say something like the white sheet thing its just asking for trouble and I do think it will happen. I've already heard people (friends, relatives, neighbors) complaining that their sick of this whole thing and they're going to march too, you know how people talk. I'm really the only person I know who feels this way. Most people around me feel like Pancho does and that makes me afraid. I can't help it--it just does. So what if you all lamb baste me for saying it out loud.



I'm sorry to say that's not the case!


----------



## TheMartianChick (May 26, 2009)

JuliaAnn said:


> Just a couple weeks ago Obama signed the peactime martial law thing. Now fanning the flames of an incident that predated that, as a useful tool for starting race riots so he can enact martial law, maybe trying to do something with suspending elections come November...


I remember when the same conversation was had about the possibility of President Bush enacting martial law and suspending elections. The law that the president signed was an extension of what was already in place with the addition of a couple of "new" government entities that didn't exist when the law was originally enacted.


----------



## InvalidID (Feb 18, 2011)

TheMartianChick said:


> I wanted to address Al Sharpton's part in this... Al Sharpton gets guest spots on tv and his own show on MSNBC because he is well known. A behind-the-scenes conversation took place to address the charges that MSNBC didn't have any black/minority hosted shows since Rick Sanchez' show ended. The network wanted to make sure that whoever was given a shot had a name that was recognizable in the black community to ensure ratings.
> 
> Unfortunately, it gave Rev. Sharpton an opportunity to attract a new, younger audience and to launch a "comeback" of sorts for him. He was a dying dinosaur that somehow managed to evolve himself back into media existence. I don't believe that he'd like to see riots, though I don't necessarily think that he wants to see the complete social justice that he claims to seek. After all, what would he do with all of that free time?
> 
> ...


 I understand about Sharpton. I don't completely agree with you on the riots issue, not all the time anyway. Sometimes I listen to what he's saying and it concerns me, other times he's right. Of course I've never met a person that could be wrong all the time.

But I would ask about the flash mobs. What is the cause of this and who is to blame? How do we find the source an fix it? As an outsider my insights are limited. 

How about the Rev. Writes in the community? How is it people like him are still so common and attract such large groups of people? What is it that would cause so many in the black community to feel the need to sit for a few hours and listen to racist commentary?

These gears of justice, which flaws do you see? If I use the example you gave about the new gang in town I would ask you if you feel that was a racist thing? Personally I don't think it was. I think the police are humans and no more informed or intelligent than the rest of us. Often times they are less informed about crime and criminals than people like you and I are. They can't just go ask someone who these kids are and expect an honest answer (if they are a gang who's going to admit it?) so they decided to watch them. I don't think that makes it right, but it's not something that only happens to blacks either.


----------



## Oggie (May 29, 2003)

If there is a race riot this summer, I don't think that it will happen until the Preakness Stakes. That infield often turns into a drunken, rowdy party and who knows what might happen?

The other races tend to be a bit stodgy in comparison.


----------



## TheMartianChick (May 26, 2009)

Oggie said:


> If there is a race riot this summer, I don't think that it will happen until the Preakness Stakes. That infield, there, often turns into a drunken, rowdy party and who knows what might happen?
> 
> They other races tend to be a bit stodgy in comparison.


I love you, Oggie!


----------



## Pouncer (Oct 28, 2006)

So I have been thinking about this for a couple of days now. Today, I listened to a radio clip of Martin's mother, where she blamed "people". People. Not naming Zimmerman.

Even she is responding to the hype. I am also reading a lot, and I do mean a LOT, of comments that Zimmerman is guilty. He's already been tried and convicted in the MSM, so that's good enough for them. When I try to bring up the Black Panther bounty (putting aside their public statements about being "military") they blow it off, as if it's an old, uncomfortable memory.

It's like people (of any color) can't put two and two together and come up with four, for the most part. We are being a fed an agenda driven message, most of us who visit here know this, or at least suspect it. 

So here are a few questions: Where is our public safety arm, over the Black Panthers' bounty? Where is Eric Holder? 

Because believe me, if we had a *white* group of hot heads saying the same things, DHS would be all over them as a "domestic terrorist group" asap.

If that isn't evidence, in your face evidence, of the racism rampant in our government, I don't know what is.

Pancho, I hope you stay. I like your sense of humor and how you got your point across-but then, I am not very thin skinned to start with


----------



## julieq (Oct 12, 2008)

DH is watching Fox news right now, Hannity, on this subject. I asked him and he said he's at 50/50. I'm a little higher, perhaps 60-70% chance of rioting this summer. The media is definitely fanning the flames though, which is tragic. 

We're taking it seriously. He just went this morning and got his concealed carry permit updated. I went this afternoon and got a new one. I haven't had one since we moved to Idaho over 12 years ago, I hadn't felt the need for one.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

InvalidID said:


> You meant lilies right? :drum:


 If Obama appointed me the sheet czar, I might consider smiley faces as an alternative to pansies. For some reason that reminds me of Gahan Wilson. I read someplace he was a Buddhist.

Can you imagine trying to get up for a cross burning when all you have to wear is a sheet with smiley faces on it? That's a real party pooper. It sort of ruins the effect.


----------



## Pouncer (Oct 28, 2006)

PS, I agree with the other poster from Alaska, not going to be much an issue up here, even if the gangs join in the "fun". It will be squelched quickly and harshly, no doubt. I could see parts of Anchorage getting out of control, but the city is very spread out, not many areas of concentrated "ethnicity" like in other urban cities in the US. IOW, no defined boundaries that based on race or ethnicity here.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

julieq said:


> DH is watching Fox news right now, Hannity, on this subject. I asked him and he said he's at 50/50. I'm a little higher, perhaps 60-70% chance of rioting this summer. The media is definitely fanning the flames though, which is tragic.
> 
> We're taking it seriously. He just went this morning and got his concealed carry permit updated. I went this afternoon and got a new one. I haven't had one since we moved to Idaho over 12 years ago, I hadn't felt the need for one.


Now's a good time to buy stock in a firearms or ammunition company as if it wasn't already.


----------



## hsmom2four (Oct 13, 2008)

Possum Belly said:


> I am not like minded about Pancho's remark. I thought is was distasteful but I could live with it. It just seemed to me that hsmom2four is saying that the whites could set off a race war and not even consider or mention that the blacks could do the same. I have never harmed another human being in my life and do not intend to but I am tired of everything being my fault because I am white. Like I said, it is a two way street. It takes two to tango.


I felt like I'd already said that I was afraid a few hot headed black folks could start a race riot if they wanted. Then came the whole white sheet drift and then I felt like now I have to worry about white people too? Sorry, I didn't think I needed to repeat that. I was already worried about rioting anyway and then I started to think wow it is even more a possibility than I'd first thought because there are a lot of people who would in real life yell something like that out at a peaceful protest. I wasn't blaming white people--sheesh I'm pretty white myself. I'm just saying its a small stupid statement like that made in the heat of the moment that turns the tide sometimes.

By the way--I've said the same thing as you. I'm sick of white people getting blamed for whatever ails the black community. I didn't see this whole thing as black or white which is what promted me to comment in the first place. I saw it from one mother to another that could have been my kid and I felt that it could have been handled differently by everyone involved. I hate that its a race thing now but in reality it is and I'm worried for safety.


----------



## rainy5 (Oct 28, 2011)

It is sad a young kid is dead. If he was off track it is still sad. If he wasn't it is even worse that this man is allowed to be a town watch person. Being a mom of five kids. Think about how hard it is with everything out their with being not as mature they deal with. My son goes to temple. I am white. He is working his way threw college. He rows for temple. Here is two stories. My point ahead of time is it is about how you are raised not color! My son gave up three summers teaching under Privileged kids to row. That he could have worked to pay his car or tuition off. One of the kids got mad when they were playing basketball and threw a glass bottle at him and another coach. He was automatically thrown out of the program. My son fought for him not to be thrown out he thought he could could help him learn to control his temper. My son was hit by an overzealous african american tow truck driver he took off. My son and another girl followed him. My son called the police. They came after a little bit the african american woman that told the police the truth the tow truck driver cursed out. He said we all need to stick together against these crackers. She told him no I will not dishonor myself by lying and you should not also.He even bribed her with 100. She said no. He had to pay cash to fix my sons car. He was hot he would be uninsured if he had another accident. It was the only way for him make his living. We worked it out as wrong as he was. So he didn't lose his business. My point is I wrote a thank you letter to the woman and sent her a gift card. Not as a bribe but for being honest. I would do this for any color. For me it is not about race it is about how you are raised or what you choose to do.If you are raised with integrity or you are raised with a you owe me mentality. white or any other race. If you think their are not plenty of white kids that have attitude and think everyone owes them then come to the suburbs. I can show you plenty of spoiled brats. Don't think I am not worried about my son getting out of his college area when riots happen. Do you think the people who will act poorly all races will know he tried to help kids and other poor kids have the same life as the rest of us. No they will try to kill him and it would be for their sick fun. They are not raised right and it wont matter what color they are. I want a clean investigation. Sad though it will not bring him back. Riots will happen from the economy and possibly from this. keep your babies close to you and pray.


----------



## TheMartianChick (May 26, 2009)

InvalidID said:


> I understand about Sharpton. I don't completely agree with you on the riots issue, not all the time anyway. Sometimes I listen to what he's saying and it concerns me, other times he's right. Of course I've never met a person that could be wrong all the time.
> 
> But I would ask about the flash mobs. What is the cause of this and who is to blame? How do we find the source an fix it? As an outsider my insights are limited.
> 
> ...


I don't know about the flash mobs. I don't know of anyone Who has actually participated in even the "nice" ones where people show up and sing a song together. I asked my daughters about them, too. We don't seem to have them in our area and they don't know anyone who has done one either. Personally, I don't really know of anyone that is 20-something that would willingly give their time gas and effort to just show up for something like this. Most of the folks in that age bracket seem to be a bit too lazy to do it, truth be told!

As to the gang thing that I cited, I'm quite certain that it was a racial thing. In the (admittedly) short period of time that I worked there, files of new black gangs were the only ones that ever crossed my desk from the police department. Everybody knew that there were startup Vietnamese gangs and copycat big-city Latino gangs on other sides of town. They never took photos of small groups of kids except in the black community. When it came time to prosecute some of them, they went after them with the RICO laws to ensure that they would serve federal time.

As to the Reverend Wright types... They are a holdover from the Civil Rights era, just like Al Sharpton. In the Civil Rights era, the black churches were used not just to preach the word of God, but to preach right from wrong and help to build a sense of self esteem and to organize the protests. On one hand, it did help to hear messages that black was beautiful and that we were every bit as good as anyone else, but most of those ministers were uneducated and (maybe) didn't know that you don't have to put someone else down in order to build yourself up. 

That old rhetoric is still around in some churches and it doesn't seem to matter how much education the modern pastors might have, many were suckled at the teat of some form of Black Liberation Theology. Most don't preach it from the pulpit, but it is still lurking in the background. I think that it will mostly fade away as the older preachers die off and the mega churches come into fashion. In our area, there are a few larger churches that seem to be more diverse. They are largely led by white pastors but the congregations are a mix of peoples. 

In my opinion, these churches are attractive to the black community because they have money (larger congregation=more tithes) but because they seem to preach prosperity. In the black community, church wasn't just about hearing the Word, but in many cases, it has been about belonging to the right clique (church). That is why you see images of black folks dressed to the nines when they go to church, complete with a giant portrait hat that could rival a lampshade perched on the heads of nearly every woman. Church has historically been our social club, when white organizations barred our entry. 

Reverend Wright's church has a congregation that includes some very prominent wealthy people. Everyone wants to be a member of the same church as the famous and have an opportunity to star gaze. In many cases, attending church has nothing to do with hearing a message in the black community.


----------



## hsmom2four (Oct 13, 2008)

JeffreyD said:


> I'm sorry to say that's not the case!


I'm sorry but I'm not aware of any of the marches here in Orlando for the Trayvon Martin thing as not being peaceful. Could you please tell me where they turned bad? I've not heard any reports so I'm curious to know so I can avoid those areas. I'm surely not going to Sanford any time soon but the other marches that were more in the downtown Orlando areas didn't report any violence that I know of. So, please let me know as I already said I'm concerned about being somewhere and something going down.


----------



## TheMartianChick (May 26, 2009)

rainy5 said:


> It is sad a young kid is dead. If he was off track it is still sad. If he wasn't it is even worse. Being a mom of five kids. Think about how hard it is with everything out their with being not as mature they deal with. My son goes to temple. I am white. He is working his way threw college. He rows for temple. Here is two stories. My point ahead of time is it is about how you are raised not color! My son gave up three summers teaching under Privileged kids to row. That he could have worked to pay his car or tuition off. One of the kids got mad when they were playing basketball and threw a glass bottle at him and another coach. He was automatically thrown out of the program. My son fought for him not to be thrown out he thought he could could help him learn to control his temper. My son was hit by an overzealous african american tow truck driver he took off. My son and another girl followed him. My son called the police. They came after a little bit the african american woman that told the police the truth the tow truck driver cursed out. He said we all need to stick together against these crackers. She told him no I will not dishonor myself by lying and you should not also.He even bribed her with 100. She said no. He had to pay cash to fix my sons car. He was hot he would be uninsured if he had another accident. It was the only way for him make his living. We worked it out as wrong as he was. So he didn't lose his business. My point is I wrote a thank you letter to the woman and sent her a gift card. Not as a bribe but for being honest. I would do this for any color. For me it is not about race it is about how you are raised or what you choose to do.If you are raised with integrity or you are raised with a you owe me mentality. white or any other race. if you think their are not plenty of white kids that have attitude and think everyone owes them then come to the suburbs. I can show you plenty of spoiled brats. kids in my sons school are sneaking out to their cars at lunch to smoke pot and do drugs. I live in an area where homes cost anywhere from 300.000 and up. more ones that are 1 million and higher. princeton is 25 minutes from me. It is in every neighborhood. Don't think these punks in my neighborhood won't rob or loot. the punk across the street from me has been arrested three times. If you think in my husbands job that he has not has other medics walk into homes that cost 3 million and not had a heroine overdose. The loud mouths moms in my developed area that are always going to township meetings causing trouble will be the ones that will not be prepared and trouble and they are white. Don't think I am not worried about my son getting out of his college area when riots happen. Do you think the people who will act poorly all races will know he tried to helps african american kids and other poor kids have the same life as the rest of us. No they will try to kill him and it would be for their sick fun. I want a clean investigation. Sad though it will not bring him back.


I love to hear stories about people (like your son) that are trying to make the world a better place. I do feel that our children's generation views race far differently (and better) than my generation has. I'm almost 42. I know that my generation views it better than my parents' generation did. This is a process. The idea is that we become better as a nation and not bitter!


----------



## InvalidID (Feb 18, 2011)

TheMartianChick said:


> I don't know about the flash mobs. I don't know of anyone Who has actually participated in even the "nice" ones where people show up and sing a song together. I asked my daughters about them, too. We don't seem to have them in our area and they don't know anyone who has done one either. Personally, I don't really know of anyone that is 20-something that would willingly give their time gas and effort to just show up for something like this. Most of the folks in that age bracket seem to be a bit too lazy to do it, truth be told!
> 
> As to the gang thing that I cited, I'm quite certain that it was a racial thing. In the (admittedly) short period of time that I worked there, files of new black gangs were the only ones that ever crossed my desk from the police department. Everybody knew that there were startup Vietnamese gangs and copycat big-city Latino gangs on other sides of town. They never took photos of small groups of kids except in the black community. When it came time to prosecute some of them, they went after them with the RICO laws to ensure that they would serve federal time.
> 
> ...


 Very interesting, thank you. The information on church is something I did not know about. The neighborhood I grew up in wasn't very big on church attendance (or not with folks in my age group anyway) unless you were Irish or Italian. Then you went to mass, said your Hail Mary's and went about life guilt free. :drum: Perhaps you're right that the old pastures will die off and the next generation will bring us some new hope.

As for the gang thing. I ask because I've been caught up in some of those situations and so have my brothers and sisters. In our case it was often because of my parents combined with the way we looked. Long hair, boots, kinda rough around the edges. We just don't have the proper look. The police have come in and hassled my siblings for hanging out in the back yard several times before. 5 or more kids in one place and the cops start driving by every 15 minutes. This was in an area with a large black community and gang troubles so I'm thinking cops are just --- holes and that's that. If you don't live in the right area and dress right you're a target. 

I get a lot of the same treatment (though not so much where I live now thankfully) that blacks complain about. Stopped because I look out of place. Hassled at the store because I don't look right. People see me coming and move away, clutch purses, what have you. This is why I think a lot of what people perceive as racism isn't exactly. Sometimes for sure, but not as much as it's thought. I think people are afraid of anyone that's different than they are. It's not about skin color anymore so much as it's about the way we act, sound, dress, carry ourselves, etc. I for example, often look like a woolly, mean, biker dude. It scares some people and I accept that.

I admit that I can't know for sure of course. But I'm from the 'hood and I know enough of what goes on to know it's not how either side presents it exactly. There have been more than a few times I've had black friends try to pull the race card when they were clearly in the wrong. I think that too is part of the problem. Save that for when it's really needed instead of playing it out until no one believes it anymore. More often than not you'll find the people you perceive as racists are like that to everyone that doesn't fit their social group.

We had a thread here not long ago where people admit they see tattooed, long haired, leather clad folks as thugs. They'd be just as likely to look crooked at some black guys as me I'm sure. Doesn't make them racist, just small and afraid.

Anyway, I'm glad we can discuss this. I think if there were more folks like us this wouldn't be an issue to begin with. Better we all just say what needs said and see where the common ground is. Far better than the fear and mistrust we see everywhere.


----------



## TNHermit (Jul 14, 2005)

First Rap Song Devoted to Trayvon Martin Calls for Violence


&#8216;All Black in My Hoodie&#8217; Rap Song Devoted to Trayvon Martin Calls for Riots, Killing | Video | TheBlaze.com


----------



## JeffreyD (Dec 27, 2006)

hsmom2four said:


> I'm sorry but I'm not aware of any of the marches here in Orlando for the Trayvon Martin thing as not being peaceful. Could you please tell me where they turned bad? I've not heard any reports so I'm curious to know so I can avoid those areas. I'm surely not going to Sanford any time soon but the other marches that were more in the downtown Orlando areas didn't report any violence that I know of. So, please let me know as I already said I'm concerned about being somewhere and something going down.


This was on another thread: North Miami Beach. Local channel 10 news.

Police: Trayvon protesters ransack store


Police: Trayvon protesters ransack store | News - Home


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

What a sad deal all the way around. Even if that young man was up to no good, he didn't deserve the death penalty at the hands of a vigilante. And Zimmerman, seems like he was trying to do the right thing by trying to keep his neighborhood safe, but was just inept. If you are older and more experienced, in a car versus someone on foot, you are carrying a gun and the police are already on the way, there is no reason to let the situation devolve into a physical scuffle. All he had to do was keep track of the kid to tell the police where he was when they got there. He did not handle the situation well to say the least. Whether or not it was criminal has yet to be determined. And if he has a shred of humanity he will probably never enjoy a good night's sleep again. And Martin's family will spend the rest of their lives marking sad anniversaries. Two families, how many lives, ruined.

And then the National Enquirer wannabe media and the racial rabble rousers get ahold of it and get people all worked up before the facts are all known and the justice system has time to work. 

And, I don't buy into the "he was wearing a hoodie" defense one bit. I can put on a Stetson but that don't make me a cowboy now does it?


----------



## InvalidID (Feb 18, 2011)

MO_cows said:


> What a sad deal all the way around. Even if that young man was up to no good, he didn't deserve the death penalty at the hands of a vigilante. And Zimmerman, seems like he was trying to do the right thing by trying to keep his neighborhood safe, but was just inept. If you are older and more experienced, in a car versus someone on foot, you are carrying a gun and the police are already on the way, there is no reason to let the situation devolve into a physical scuffle. All he had to do was keep track of the kid to tell the police where he was when they got there. He did not handle the situation well to say the least. Whether or not it was criminal has yet to be determined. And if he has a shred of humanity he will probably never enjoy a good night's sleep again. And Martin's family will spend the rest of their lives marking sad anniversaries. Two families, how many lives, ruined.
> 
> And then the National Enquirer wannabe media and the racial rabble rousers get ahold of it and get people all worked up before the facts are all known and the justice system has time to work.
> 
> And, I don't buy into the "he was wearing a hoodie" defense one bit. * I can put on a Stetson but that don't make me a cowboy now does it?*


 Best line EVER!


----------



## hsmom2four (Oct 13, 2008)

JeffreyD said:


> This was on another thread: North Miami Beach. Local channel 10 news.
> 
> Police: Trayvon protesters ransack store
> 
> ...


Thank you but I live in Central FL. So that's what I was referring to when I said the protests had been peaceful--the ones in Orlando. I'm worried about what could happen where I actually live since I'm 30 miles or so from Sanford. 

Those were high school students from Miami just looking to raise hell and they were a mix of races not all black. I hope their moms and dads whooped their butts for that too.


----------



## time (Jan 30, 2011)

Darren said:


> If Obama appointed me the sheet czar, I might consider smiley faces as an alternative to pansies. For some reason that reminds me of Gahan Wilson. I read someplace he was a Buddhist.
> 
> Can you imagine trying to get up for a cross burning when all you have to wear is a sheet with smiley faces on it? That's a real party pooper. It sort of ruins the effect.


I'm going to have to oppose such regulation.

It may prevent me from being a ghost on halloween. Everyone will be able to see me.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

InvalidID said:


> An honest question for you. When is the last time you saw a burning cross, either in life or in the news? When is the last time you saw Black Panthers intimidating people, either in life or on the news?
> 
> While I'm not saying that there is no racism in America or that there are no more white racists, I am saying the pendulum has swung the other way. I blame not only the communities, but the schools system and government.


It's been quite some time for both incidence. The Black Panther had a chapter not far from where I grew up as a child. They really got active when the whole bussing kids to different schools got going. The cross burning I saw when I was a bit older. We had moved from Illinois to Alabama. I was out on a date and we happened to go through a town called Cullman. I had heard about cross burnings, but was shocked to see they were still happening at that time. Thing is, it wasn't even a black family's home, but a white family that associated with blacks.

I see racism from both sides. Maybe it's because of my upbringing or because of raising a black child. Things did seem like they were getting better, but the past few years I have seen a lot of racism rising back up. I think Martian Chick has it right. Things have never really been resolved in that area, instead it was just swept under the rug. Blacks did become more vocal, but the whites only spoke in jokes or innuendos. Now it's all coming out on both sides.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Possum Belly said:


> I am not like minded about Pancho's remark. I thought is was distasteful but I could live with it. It just seemed to me that hsmom2four is saying that the whites could set off a race war and not even consider or mention that the blacks could do the same. I have never harmed another human being in my life and do not intend to but I am tired of everything being my fault because I am white. Like I said, it is a two way street. It takes two to tango.


I don't think that's what hsmom meant, but because tensions are so high right now we're all reading things into things. Did that make sense? We're all feeling uncomfortable. The whites are tired of always feeling like we're being attacked because years and years ago our ancestors might have owned slaves. Blacks have dealt with people looking down on them, just because of the color of their skin. Let's face it, we've got a history. We're all raised with that history. We can't unlearn things we have been taught. So when issues like this come up, we start thinking of all the times we've been blamed for the hurts of years ago, and we get angry of always being the ones who are suppose to apologize or back down. Then you have the ones who's sole purpose is to agitate the situation. I think we should all stop and think for a minute. There's bad on both sides. But there's also good people on both sides. Right now we're allowing the bad to overtake our common decency. We're taking sides, when instead we should be uniting against those that are trying to destroy us. **getting off my soap box**


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

TheMartianChick said:


> It does take two to tango...I don't happen to believe that the racial issues should be heaped on any one group. As I mentioned a while back, there are racial stereotypes on both sides of the fence. There is no crime in being white and white guilt really doesn't serve any useful purpose that I can see. It is when we have the ability to empathize with someone on the other side of the fence and come to the conclusion that there is no need for the fence, that we will have truly put the racial issues to rest.
> 
> One thing that I will say though is that when you have a lot of pent up emotion, sometimes one more event is the final straw to break the camel's back. As lots of black people have been saying on tv, print media and internet, there have been lots of Trayvon-like incidents that the community feels have never been granted justice or a public eye. Trayvon's case has caused so many black households to start ticking down the list of examples where we feel justice was deferred or denied. Trayvon's case makes all of those old wounds raw.


AND on the other hand the white community is remembering all the whites that have been harmed and it was never really put in the public eye, so they're seeing an imbalance in justice. The media is really pushing the unrest because they are very uneven in their reporting.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

JeffreyD said:


> I'm sorry to say that's not the case!


I had not heard of any violence in the marches, except for the students that looted the store in Florida, but I didn't think that was a march. Did I miss something?


----------



## Tracy Rimmer (May 9, 2002)

It's been my experience that people are people, regardless of the colour of their skin. It's also been my experience that people tend to relate better to people who look like themselves, for the most part. Gross over-generalization, yes, but oftentimes, true. YMMV.

I do wonder, however, how some members of "minority" groups get away with saying and doing things -- often on television -- which would be considered "hate crimes" or "racism" if the guy talking was white. I DON'T get that. I don't understand why it's okay for a man to get up on national television and state that members of another race are doing something wrong, and if his skin is black, it's "free speech" or "opinion", but if his skin is white, it's "racism".

Hatefulness is hatefulness, no matter what colour your skin may be, and making a truthful observation should be just that.

In all honesty, I don't really care what colour someone's skin is, just like I don't care how much money someone makes, how many famous people they may know, or what gender they prefer when it comes to their sex life. I simply don't care.

I do care about being blamed for something I never did, and I really care that some people are so unwilling to let go of the past that they let it impact the possibilities for their future, let the hate and distrust based on something as ridiculous as pigmentation eat them up like a cancer. I do care about that, and I do care about being blamed for it because of the colour of MY skin, rather than the things I have done in my life.

Judge me on my actions, and I'll judge you on yours. If I make an observation, it's meant honestly, and if you disagree, you're free to tell me why.

But don't blame me for things that happened to you that I didn't do. Just because I'm visibly white doesn't mean that I ever hurt you, or anyone like you, and saying that I did based on my skin tone is as bad as any person of colour being discriminated against based on theirs. It doesn't fly with me.


----------



## InvalidID (Feb 18, 2011)

Sonshine said:


> It's been quite some time for both incidence. The Black Panther had a chapter not far from where I grew up as a child. They really got active when the whole bussing kids to different schools got going. The cross burning I saw when I was a bit older. We had moved from Illinois to Alabama. I was out on a date and we happened to go through a town called Cullman. I had heard about cross burnings, but was shocked to see they were still happening at that time. Thing is, it wasn't even a black family's home, but a white family that associated with blacks.
> 
> I see racism from both sides. Maybe it's because of my upbringing or because of raising a black child. Things did seem like they were getting better, but the past few years I have seen a lot of racism rising back up. I think Martian Chick has it right. Things have never really been resolved in that area, instead it was just swept under the rug. Blacks did become more vocal, but the whites only spoke in jokes or innuendos. Now it's all coming out on both sides.


 I'm in my early 30's and form the north so I've never seen a cross burned on someones lawn or anything myself. I've seen 1 Klansman in my whole life and it was on my way to Marti Gras. He was outside a hole in the wall diner passing out pamphlets or something. I thought it was so funny I had my picture taken with him and so did my girl. Then we told him she was Jewish and laughed ourselves silly.

I do however remember the Black Panthers being a big deal last election. I met a few in Philly (South Street!) once on the 4th. They wouldn't let me take a picture though...


----------



## whiskeylivewire (May 27, 2009)

This is not something that I personally have to deal with in my area-not many black people or people of any race other than white.

I do worry about my cousin though, and her husband. My cousin is biracial(1/2 black 1/2 white) and her husband is black. They live in KC and he is also a police officer.


----------



## YuccaFlatsRanch (May 3, 2004)

Just wait until Obozo loses the next election. Cities will burn I tell ya. Cities will burn.


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

Trixters_muse said:


> I think a race war is happening now, it's at a slow simmer. This was confirmed in my mind yesterday afternoon.
> 
> I was working in my yard near the fence line when three black boys rode by on bicycles wearing hoodies (It's in the low 80's currently here so I don't know if the hoodies were for Trayvon or not). One of them is a familiar face so I smile, waved and said "Hi Boys". The one I know smiled back and waved and said "Hello, Your yard is looking good as always". I yelled a thanks and as I was turning back to my work I heard one of them say "Don't be talking to that white lady!" I was shocked, never in 12 years of living here have I ever been referred to as a white lady, just the crazy lady who dumps chicken poo in her yard and will fuss at you if you climb her fence and disturb her citrus trees.  I talked to my neighbor (lovely black lady I adore) about this and she said recently a black man approached her and said that they all need to start keeping an eye on the white folks in the neighborhood. I was like... WOW I have been in this area longer than some of these black folks looking to keep an eye on me! She told him she would keep an eye on me next time we had our morning coffee, pretty much a daily ritual. She invited him to join us to meet me but he muttered something about not trusting white folks "anymore".


That is so sad. I mean really, _really_ sad. Hopefully your friendship w/ your neighbor won't be affected.


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

I hope he loses but I hope you are wrong about the other. I don't think you are though.


----------



## Yknot (Jan 1, 2012)

Now is the time to get your concealed weapons permit and carry at all times so you can protect yourself and your family. When they riot they will kill lots of people so you need to know where your children are at all times. The government and the news media are pushing for this riot so it is up to us to protect ourselves.


----------



## hsmom2four (Oct 13, 2008)

InvalidID said:


> I'm in my early 30's and form the north so I've never seen a cross burned on someones lawn or anything myself. I've seen 1 Klansman in my whole life and it was on my way to Marti Gras. He was outside a hole in the wall diner passing out pamphlets or something. I thought it was so funny I had my picture taken with him and so did my girl. Then we told him she was Jewish and laughed ourselves silly.
> 
> I do however remember the Black Panthers being a big deal last election. I met a few in Philly (South Street!) once on the 4th. They wouldn't let me take a picture though...


In, I believe 1992 or 93 the kkk tried to get a permit to march in our town's christmas parade with their hoods on. These were local folks from the community. That's probably the last time I personally heard anything from or about the local chapter. I have no idea if they are even still around. The men are still in the community though I just don't know if they meet anymore. My father told me that they burned crosses up the street on the corner where some woods are. Its on the corner of a major highway coming west from orlando. We used to have a sign at the city limits that had the n-word on it and said something about getting out of town before the sun goes down. This used to be a very racially divided area and my town was all white until about 15-20 years ago. I do feel that we would be targeted because of all that past history if an angry mob mobilized up the highway and headed in this direction. 

As for the black panthers the only thing I heard about them before their recent ramblings about placing a bounty on Zimmerman was during the election when they were accused of voter intimidation.


----------



## cast iron (Oct 4, 2004)

hsmom2four said:


> My daughter goes to college in Tallahassee which is the capital city of FL. I worry a lot about riots up there. She saw a little scuffle during the occupy thing and it scared her.


I can certainly understand your concern. So as a practical matter what kind of ideas can we all come up with for somebody who is in this type of situation?

- First thing is of course to be aware of ones surroundings as they go about their daily business. If something seems out of place or off somehow it probably is, and in most cases one should trust their gut feel on these types of deals and attempt to create some distance from the situation.

- Secondly I would say to avoid potential danger areas or events all together if possible. It's kind of hard to get caught up in something if you are not there. I realize that she shouldn't have to do this, and that she may want to participate, but if there is a real possibility of this level of violence (regardless of how it starts) I just don't see any upside to attending.

- I would think that being aware of the typical schedules of her university and any surrounding institutions might be of benefit, such as general class schedules, holiday schedules, sporting or other events, etc.

- Keep your ears open. While true spontaneous violence certainly does happen, frequently you can get wind of something about to go down by just keeping your ears open, especially so in college communities. Maybe it's some upcoming event that people are talking about possibly having some troublemakers present. I have found that many times these trouble makers can't keep their mouths shut and end up spilling the beans before hand. This is especially true these days with social communication sites like facebook and twitter. Maybe the college or associated groups have a facebook site or a twitter feed?

- The NRA's Refuse To Be A Victim seminar is quite good. Some folks shy away from this class because they assume since it's put on by the NRA it is all about guns. It's not, in fact it has very little to do with guns. The information is basic, but very relevant none the less, and I believe that personal safety is really about the basics more than anything. 

Informational video here.
https://www.nrahq.org/rtbav/video.asp
You can search by zip code for upcoming classes in your area.
NRAInstructors.org - Portal for NRA certified Instructors, NRA Education and Training

Maybe take the seminar with your daughter? Make a day out of it.

- Even basic things like keeping your cellphone charged and at hand, having contact numbers in speed dial, having emergency contacts clearly delineated on the phone so that EMS folks can access family members if needed.

- Carry a flashlight, even if she doesn't plan to be out after dark. Murphy's law says at some point she may very well find herself out after dark and she should be prepared.

- Probably should carry a panic whistle as well.

- Some training in basic hand-to-hand defensive skills can be invaluable and the training is not that time consuming.

- Look at other less-than-lethal means of self-defense such as OC spray. If she goes this route have her obtain some inert versions of the spray that she purchases. The inert cans are for training. If she can get some actual training from an instructor that's great, but at a minimum she can take the inert can and practice using it at a nearby school football field or somewhere like that. Pick something to aim at (fence or post) and get some experience in how far it will shoot, how wide the pattern is, how quickly it runs out etc.

- If she decides to carry a gun and has come to terms with herself as to whether she could/would use one if required, she should practice at the local range at least once per month, and if at all possible take a class or two. If it were me, I would be paying for a class for my kid because I believe it's that important.

- A basic one that I see often is folks don't keep their head up when walking about. They are staring at their shoes, the ground, their phone. Everything but what is directly ahead of them and what is ahead of them in the distance, not to mention to the sides as well.


----------



## InvalidID (Feb 18, 2011)

Just thought I'd like to add I think everyone should know some basic hand to hand. I highly recommend Krav Maga. Brutal, efficient, and designed around the concept you will be out numbered, smaller, weaker, etc. The idea is to kill, cripple, or maim the attacker(s) and run away. Israeli street fighting designed by a man that lived through the Nazis, I highly recommend it.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

InvalidID said:


> I'm in my early 30's and form the north so I've never seen a cross burned on someones lawn or anything myself. I've seen 1 Klansman in my whole life and it was on my way to Marti Gras. He was outside a hole in the wall diner passing out pamphlets or something. I thought it was so funny I had my picture taken with him and so did my girl. Then we told him she was Jewish and laughed ourselves silly.
> 
> I do however remember the Black Panthers being a big deal last election. I met a few in Philly (South Street!) once on the 4th. They wouldn't let me take a picture though...


The KKK are still active, they just don't usually wear the silly sheets. The Black Panthers from my youth have become the New Black Panthers. So both groups are still active and both groups could very easily become deadly with little or no provacation.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

hsmom2four said:


> In, I believe 1992 or 93 the kkk tried to get a permit to march in our town's christmas parade with their hoods on. These were local folks from the community. That's probably the last time I personally heard anything from or about the local chapter. I have no idea if they are even still around. The men are still in the community though I just don't know if they meet anymore. My father told me that they burned crosses up the street on the corner where some woods are. Its on the corner of a major highway coming west from orlando. We used to have a sign at the city limits that had the n-word on it and said something about getting out of town before the sun goes down. This used to be a very racially divided area and my town was all white until about 15-20 years ago. I do feel that we would be targeted because of all that past history if an angry mob mobilized up the highway and headed in this direction.
> 
> As for the black panthers the only thing I heard about them before their recent ramblings about placing a bounty on Zimmerman was during the election when they were accused of voter intimidation.


Seems that sign was a popular one. I saw one just like it in Cullman, AL. I heard they had finally taken it down though.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

InvalidID said:


> Just thought I'd like to add I think everyone should know some basic hand to hand. I highly recommend Krav Maga. Brutal, efficient, and designed around the concept you will be out numbered, smaller, weaker, etc. The idea is to kill, cripple, or maim the attacker(s) and run away. Israeli street fighting designed by a man that lived through the Nazis, I highly recommend it.


I agree. I would also recommend getting to know your neighbors, if you don't all ready. There is more safety in numbers. We don't live far from an AF base, so there are military in our neighborhood. We have an ex ranger a couple of doors down and we've already sat down with him and his family discussing defense strategies.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

I think the most important thing is to set whatever racial issue you may have aside. It's already caused some issues in various threads here on HT. Right now is not the time to start dividing, but uniting. We have to be comfortable discussing these types of issues without attacking one another.


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

InvalidID said:


> With the protests spreading recently I've begun to wonder if we aren't on the verge of more race riots. I mean, at first I heard about the story and thought, geez, that's ashame. I sure hope that mess gets straightened out.
> 
> But *the more people hold marches and act all butt hurt that there is no justice the more folks on the other side of that coin are going to push back*. I'm not taking sides on this (in this thread) or asking for anyone else to either. My question is, what do you think the odds are that we see riots by the end of the year?
> 
> Right now I'm thinking it's 2:1 against but tipping the other way fast.


Race riots? :huh: Maybe. Riots based in bigotry and intolerance? Definitely.

I think people shouldn't confuse bigotry for racism. Racism is NOT about the color of a person's skin. Racism is the belief that all members of each race possess characteristics or abilities specific to that race. 

Bigotry is about being strongly partial to one's own group, religion, race, politics or place of origin and being intolerant of those who differ. 

If you don't believe me then read the definition of racism and the definition of bigotry.

Racism - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Bigotry - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Bigotry is rampant in the USA with regard to religion, race, politics, lifestyles and lifestyle choices or towards people who live in other countries .... it's even rampant on this forum .... just look at some of the posts in this topic or in the politics or GC forums for evidence of that.

Please don't confuse bigotry and intolerance with racism.

.


----------



## InvalidID (Feb 18, 2011)

naturelover said:


> Race riots? :huh: Maybe. Riots based in bigotry and intolerance? Definitely.
> 
> I think people shouldn't confuse bigotry for racism. Racism is NOT about the color of a person's skin. Racism is the belief that all members of each race possess characteristics or abilities specific to that race.
> 
> ...


 Thanks for the English lesson professor.


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

InvalidID said:


> Thanks for the English lesson professor.


You're welcome. 

Just so you know, ID, my post wasn't directed at you specifically, I was just using your OP as the base for my post. My post was directed at everybody who has been responding to this topic.

The situation with Martin and Zimmerman isn't about racism. It's all about bigotry. All the points that people have brought up in this topic have not been about racism, it's all been about bigotry. Bigotry is much bigger than racism and it's a deadly serious problem.

.


----------



## InvalidID (Feb 18, 2011)

naturelover said:


> You're welcome.
> 
> Just so you know, ID, my post wasn't directed at you specifically, I was just using your OP as the base for my post. My post was directed at everybody who has been responding to this topic.
> 
> ...


 Racism in America is like Democracy in America. We're impatient so we've taken one word and given it more meaning than it really has. Remember, we don't speak English, we speak American. :drum:


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

I do believe we will be seeing race riots, but they will be based on a number of different factors, not just this one case (Trayvon's death). That may be used as a catalyst, however... Those in areas of risk, have a right to be worried, and should be preparing. A motorcycle would make it easier to evacuate due to any reason... 

Where I currently live, I don't expect race riots, but more concerned about an earthquake occurring, due to so many folks being unprepared...


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

I understand ID. My point was I think y'all have a much bigger problem with bigotry as a whole down there than just racism since racism is only one small aspect of bigotry. I think everyone needs to look at the bigger picture. 

Whatever .... USA is in my prayers, for whatever good that will do.

.


----------



## ryanthomas (Dec 10, 2009)

Riots that divide mostly along racial lines can rightly be called race riots, whether based in racism or bigotry. But the social factors of riots aren't really all that important when you're talking about surviving and preparing for the riots, except that it may be wise to avoid certain areas where conflict is more likely for the time being. That alone is hard for me to grasp, since I've never felt the need to avoid certain neighborhoods. I am really surprised at how tense the whole situation has gotten lately. I've seen a lot in my life, but I've been pretty naive about these types of things.


----------



## Trixters_muse (Jan 29, 2008)

Txsteader said:


> That is so sad. I mean really, _really_ sad. Hopefully your friendship w/ your neighbor won't be affected.




I don't think it will, she is a nice young lady, smart, sassy and really in touch with reality. Her little girl loves to come over to my yard and help me plant and water and eat ice pops, lol. Yesterday the same man came over to her yard to chat but she ended up asking him to leave because he saw her daughter helping me water my sunflowers and he made a rude comment about how she better watch her daughter around me because white people were becoming dangerous.

Where does this crap come from??


----------



## TheMartianChick (May 26, 2009)

InvalidID said:


> * I get a lot of the same treatment (though not so much where I live now thankfully) that blacks complain about. Stopped because I look out of place. Hassled at the store because I don't look right. People see me coming and move away, clutch purses, what have you.* This is why I think a lot of what people perceive as racism isn't exactly. Sometimes for sure, but not as much as it's thought. I think people are afraid of anyone that's different than they are. It's not about skin color anymore so much as it's about the way we act, sound, dress, carry ourselves, etc. I for example, often look like a woolly, mean, biker dude. It scares some people and I accept that.


I think I mentioned this before... I have a bad habit of assuming that people who post a photo avatar on a forum, actually look like that photo! I think that this is the second time that I've read a description of your physical appearance and find it hard to match up with your avatar. I use a Marvin the Martian avatar on another forum... I wonder if people imagine him talking whenever I post something?


----------



## TheMartianChick (May 26, 2009)

Sonshine said:


> I don't think that's what hsmom meant, but because tensions are so high right now we're all reading things into things. Did that make sense? We're all feeling uncomfortable. The whites are tired of always feeling like we're being attacked because years and years ago our ancestors might have owned slaves. Blacks have dealt with people looking down on them, just because of the color of their skin. Let's face it, we've got a history. We're all raised with that history. We can't unlearn things we have been taught. So when issues like this come up, we start thinking of all the times we've been blamed for the hurts of years ago, and we get angry of always being the ones who are suppose to apologize or back down. Then you have the ones who's sole purpose is to agitate the situation. I think we should all stop and think for a minute. There's bad on both sides. But there's also good people on both sides. Right now we're allowing the bad to overtake our common decency. We're taking sides, when instead we should be uniting against those that are trying to destroy us. **getting off my soap box**


BINGO! It is like a victim of incest or rape who has never had proper therapy to help them to heal and get over the trauma. They keep trying to push it down and forget about it but it always rears its ugly head again, dredging up all of the old, unresolved feelings. It's like a game of emotional whack-a-mole!


----------



## TheMartianChick (May 26, 2009)

Sonshine said:


> AND on the other hand the white community is remembering all the whites that have been harmed and it was never really put in the public eye, so they're seeing an imbalance in justice. The media is really pushing the unrest because they are very uneven in their reporting.


Again, it is a perception problem. Each side sees its own reality and processes it with the lens that they possess. Whites see horrific crimes done to whites that don't get marches and protests. Blacks see horrific crimes done to blacks that don't get media attention until they galvanize behind a cause and march and protest. We each have a different view, but both are myopic.


----------



## TheMartianChick (May 26, 2009)

Tracy Rimmer said:


> *It's been my experience that people are people, regardless of the colour of their skin. It's also been my experience that people tend to relate better to people who look like themselves, for the most part. Gross over-generalization, yes, but oftentimes, true. YMMV.*
> *I do wonder, however, how some members of "minority" groups get away with saying and doing things -- often on television -- which would be considered "hate crimes" or "racism" if the guy talking was white. I DON'T get that. I don't understand why it's okay for a man to get up on national television and state that members of another race are doing something wrong, and if his skin is black, it's "free speech" or "opinion", but if his skin is white, it's "racism".*Hatefulness is hatefulness, no matter what colour your skin may be, and making a truthful observation should be just that.
> 
> In all honesty, I don't really care what colour someone's skin is, just like I don't care how much money someone makes, how many famous people they may know, or what gender they prefer when it comes to their sex life. I simply don't care.
> ...


I think that the saying birds of a feather stick together is often a true statement. I've seen it among my chickens. They divide along breed lines everytime, even though they were all raised together. A rooster doesn't seem to care, but the hens? Mine have always self-segregated. In terms of people, I think that it is the result of having a shared culture and that it seems comfortable to be able to say something and just know that the other person "gets" what you're talking about.

I'm fairly comfortable in groups of blacks or whites, but I've never really been a good fit for either due to my upbringing. I was usually the only diversity in any room. Growing up, I never really learned a lot of the black culture until I got into my teens and started making friends in the city. There are times when my presence can make a black group or a white group uncomfortable, because I'm not black enough for one nor white enough for the other. 

As for your comments about racist statements/jokes, etc... You are exactly right! I never liked hearing those types of things. It is so hypocritical to state that there are words that one ethnicity can use in a "nice" way, but another ethnicity's use of the word is slur. You can't have it both ways.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Any suggestions on how to have the majority of blacks, whites, and others get pass this polarizing few that stir up the passions and push the problems? 

I think mostly it's got to be talking to each other, and mass turning on the professional instigators that make issues huge, so the passionate that want to do something to make a statement or fix things, will not have a rallying point person.

It has to be when a person of one race or kind (using ID's tattoos and scruffiness as a kind) is not looked down on by his race/kind for trying to mend things or act respectable to all. And we need self responsibility and self respect; then it can extend to others of all types and colors.

(and I think we all know what we're talking about, without an English lesson )

This is why we need more front porches for sitting and visiting; and maybe black church/white church socials to get to know each other, and appreciate the best of each.


----------



## TheMartianChick (May 26, 2009)

Wayne02 said:


> I can certainly understand your concern. So as a practical matter what kind of ideas can we all come up with for somebody who is in this type of situation?
> 
> - First thing is of course to be aware of ones surroundings as they go about their daily business. If something seems out of place or off somehow it probably is, and in most cases one should trust their gut feel on these types of deals and attempt to create some distance from the situation.
> 
> ...


I thought that this post was an especially good one with lots of good advice. I know that a lot of people on this site are preppers and they prep for various reasons. One thing that I believe about prepping is that it protects you against whatever comes your way. If you prep for flood, it also helps to prepares you for blizzards and other emergencies. Prepping empowers you to be able to handle just about anything that may come your way.


----------



## TheMartianChick (May 26, 2009)

Sonshine said:


> The KKK are still active, they just don't usually wear the silly sheets. The Black Panthers from my youth have become the New Black Panthers. So both groups are still active and both groups could very easily become deadly with little or no provacation.


The KKK is still active, but there was an article a couple of weeks ago that indicated that there numbers were down while other hate groups were on the rise. However, the KKK membership in Colorado was on the rise.

I think that this article was the one that I read, but I question the scope because it was compiled by the Southern Poverty Law Clinic and there is no mention in the article (though more information may be in the study) of ethnic hate groups like the New Black Panthers.


----------



## tgmr05 (Aug 27, 2007)

When will we be able to move past all this? The answer is simple, but a very touchy subject, still. 

How did we get civil rights, end slavery, and change the majority of racist attitudes held by whites? Leadership by white people, because white folks had to change internally.

The only way we will be able to change our current trouble is though leadership in the black community. Honestly, the leadership now is not about getting past or going beyond the problems, rather feeding off them, including the president. When the black community accepts their own internal leaders that truly want to move past this and solve the issue staring them in the face concerning bigotry/racism in their own race, then we will be able to move past this. No whites, hispanics, chinese, or any others can do it. It has to be internal. The question is, where are the black leaders to truly help and bring about change? Until we see new leaders step up, the problems will continue, and even get worse, if folks in power know how to push the right buttons - exactly why we have this current situation.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

ryanthomas said:


> Riots that divide mostly along racial lines can rightly be called race riots, whether based in racism or bigotry. But the social factors of riots aren't really all that important when you're talking about surviving and preparing for the riots, except that it may be wise to avoid certain areas where conflict is more likely for the time being. That alone is hard for me to grasp, since I've never felt the need to avoid certain neighborhoods. I am really surprised at how tense the whole situation has gotten lately. I've seen a lot in my life, but I've been pretty naive about these types of things.


I've seen some pretty rough things in my life, having lived through the 60's and 70's. When they decided to start desegragating the public schools it got pretty ugly. But I was much younger and more naive then than I am today. What I see shaping up now concerns me a great deal. I wouldn't call it fear, but it does have alarms going off in my head.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

TheMartianChick said:


> I think that the saying birds of a feather stick together is often a true statement. I've seen it among my chickens. They divide along breed lines everytime, even though they were all raised together. A rooster doesn't seem to care, but the hens? Mine have always self-segregated. In terms of people, I think that it is the result of having a shared culture and that it seems comfortable to be able to say something and just know that the other person "gets" what you're talking about.
> 
> I'm fairly comfortable in groups of blacks or whites, but I've never really been a good fit for either due to my upbringing. I was usually the only diversity in any room. Growing up, I never really learned a lot of the black culture until I got into my teens and started making friends in the city. There are times when my presence can make a black group or a white group uncomfortable, because I'm not black enough for one nor white enough for the other.
> 
> As for your comments about racist statements/jokes, etc... You are exactly right! I never liked hearing those types of things. It is so hypocritical to state that there are words that one ethnicity can use in a "nice" way, but another ethnicity's use of the word is slur. You can't have it both ways.


Our upbringing is so similar. I grew up mainly around blacks. My neighborhood, school, church and friends were mainly blacks. When issues like the Zimmerman/Martin case comes up I don't fit on either side. I try to see both sides but it's hard at times. Then I catch myself defending one side, only to defend the other side a few minutes later. I figure people think I must be unbalanced, maybe I am, but I've got a good excuse. LOL


----------



## TheMartianChick (May 26, 2009)

AngieM2 said:


> Any suggestions on how to have the majority of blacks, whites, and others get pass this polarizing few that stir up the passions and push the problems?
> 
> I think mostly it's got to be talking to each other, and mass turning on the professional instigators that make issues huge, so the passionate that want to do something to make a statement or fix things, will not have a rallying point person.
> 
> ...


It is a complex thing, Angie... One thing that I think that we have to do is be willing to shake off all of our preconceived notions about other people and be willing to judge people based upon our personal dealings with them. If we see a criminal on the evening news, we need to recognize that one specific person made a bad decision and refuse to allow it to color our judgement of others.The hardest part about starting fresh is that we need everyone to do it at the same time. 

I think that the idea about churches getting together for more functions is a good one, but not everyone is affiliated with a church. There are probably more groups that could assist with this, too: Scout Troops, bowling leagues, baseball leagues, etc...When people interact, the differences either fade away or add something positive to the relationship. Think about how readily mainstream America has adopted certain ethnic foods into the normal diet. I don't think of tacos as Mexican food... I just think of them as good food!


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

AngieM2 said:


> Any suggestions on how to have the majority of blacks, whites, and others get pass this polarizing few that stir up the passions and push the problems?
> 
> I think mostly it's got to be talking to each other, and mass turning on the professional instigators that make issues huge, so the passionate that want to do something to make a statement or fix things, will not have a rallying point person.
> 
> ...


I know in the black community you have some that are trying to break down the barriers. People like Aveda King (MLK's niece,) Thomas Sowel, Alan West and Bill Crosby. Problem is, it's not being heard. People have things that are so ingrained in them that when tensions run high they come to the surface. To be quite honest, I think the fact that we see more bi-racial kids is a good thing for breaking down these barriers. To me, these kids are beautiful. The represent two sides that are one. For everyone else, I think it's good to learn about each others customs. The customs are different in so many ways. For other nationalities we teach about their customs and even celebrate them. But for the blacks, not so much. Oh, we do black history month, which is really a joke, but we don't get to know one another. We don't go to each other's homes to visit. We don't sit on the front porch with them.  There needs to be a way to get around taught prejudices and actually learn about each other.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

TheMartianChick said:


> The KKK is still active, but there was an article a couple of weeks ago that indicated that there numbers were down while other hate groups were on the rise. However, the KKK membership in Colorado was on the rise.
> 
> I think that this article was the one that I read, but I question the scope because it was compiled by the Southern Poverty Law Clinic and there is no mention in the article (though more information may be in the study) of ethnic hate groups like the New Black Panthers.


The KKK learned that most civilized people wouldn't put up with their antics any more, so they basically went underground and are blending in, but they are still active, just in a different way than the past.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Sonshine said:


> The KKK learned that most civilized people wouldn't put up with their antics any more, so they basically went underground and are blending in, but they are still active, just in a different way than the past.


Unfortunately.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

tgmr05 said:


> When will we be able to move past all this? The answer is simple, but a very touchy subject, still.
> 
> How did we get civil rights, end slavery, and change the majority of racist attitudes held by whites? Leadership by white people, because white folks had to change internally.
> 
> The only way we will be able to change our current trouble is though leadership in the black community. Honestly, the leadership now is not about getting past or going beyond the problems, rather feeding off them, including the president. When the black community accepts their own internal leaders that truly want to move past this and solve the issue staring them in the face concerning bigotry/racism in their own race, then we will be able to move past this. No whites, hispanics, chinese, or any others can do it. It has to be internal. The question is, where are the black leaders to truly help and bring about change? Until we see new leaders step up, the problems will continue, and even get worse, if folks in power know how to push the right buttons - exactly why we have this current situation.


There are some good leaders in the black communities, they just aren't being heard. Maybe if the blacks and the whites that are tired of all this would get behind these leaders enmass, like they did with MLK we could see some changes.


----------



## TheMartianChick (May 26, 2009)

Sonshine said:


> I've seen some pretty rough things in my life, having lived through the 60's and 70's. When they decided to start desegragating the public schools it got pretty ugly. But I was much younger and more naive then than I am today. What I see shaping up now concerns me a great deal. I wouldn't call it fear, but it does have alarms going off in my head.


The black community is alarmed, as well. The main theme that I hear is that people are becoming emboldened to say things that haven't been acceptable in mainstream society since the 60's and 70's. They point to the comment sections of the news websites (MSNBC, CNN, FOX News, etc) and they see a lot of negative comments about people of color, even if the story isn't about a racially charged issue. It makes you wonder if the nice people that you interact with on a daily basis, really aren't so nice after all!


----------



## TheMartianChick (May 26, 2009)

Sonshine said:


> I know in the black community you have some that are trying to break down the barriers. People like Aveda King (MLK's niece,) Thomas Sowel, Alan West and Bill Cosby. Problem is, it's not being heard. People have things that are so ingrained in them that when tensions run high they come to the surface. To be quite honest, I think the fact that we see more bi-racial kids is a good thing for breaking down these barriers. To me, these kids are beautiful. The represent two sides that are one. For everyone else, I think it's good to learn about each others customs. The customs are different in so many ways. For other nationalities we teach about their customs and even celebrate them. But for the blacks, not so much. Oh, we do black history month, which is really a joke, but we don't get to know one another. We don't go to each other's homes to visit. We don't sit on the front porch with them.  There needs to be a way to get around taught prejudices and actually learn about each other.


It used to be that there were very few black stars that were allowed in "white" movies. Now, we see a lot of black & bi-racial stars and people are now able to see that beauty comes in all shades. Some prejudices are based in truth. Usually it is just a tiny grain of truth. It is far more interesting to learn about the cultures themselves, but I think that fear holds a lot of folks back on both sides of the fence.

There is a Prego spaghetti sauce commercial out that shows a middle aged Ragu customer taking a taste test in a grocery store. She is shocked to learn that she actually prefers Prego... and then she wonders what other things she might have been wrong about over the course of her life.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TtLRSt8J71s]prego spaghetti sauce - bad decisions - YouTube[/ame]

No one really wants to come face-to-face with the fact that they've been wrong about anything, especially about a subject as touchy as race.


----------



## TheMartianChick (May 26, 2009)

Sonshine said:


> There are some good leaders in the black communities, they just aren't being heard. Maybe if the blacks and the whites that are tired of all this would get behind these leaders enmass, like they did with MLK we could see some changes.


Ahhh... but you touched on another problem. In the black community, we don't cast people out. People with money can opt out or buy their way out of the black community, but we never kick them out. This is one of those times when we don't air our dirty linen in public. If someone has culturally opted out, we always let them back in. (A good example of this is OJ Simpson. He hadn't had anything to do with the black community since his football playing years.)


----------



## Tracy Rimmer (May 9, 2002)

AngieM2 said:


> Any suggestions on how to have the majority of blacks, whites, and others get pass this polarizing few that stir up the passions and push the problems?


Simple: we fix the education system.


----------



## Wanderer0101 (Jul 18, 2007)

AngieM2 said:


> I do often wonder why this Trayvon case became a cause, and many others did not. Many that were as bad or worse. What makes this the poster child for the agatators and news media.
> 
> Why was it white killed black, until it was discovered it was hispanic killed black and the media and rebel rousers tried to make it white hispanic killed black.
> 
> ...


Because white society and asian society are not centered on victimhood. Hispanic society is to a limited extent, and it is the core element of a big part of black society today. Professional race baiters make a very nice living from insuring that most blacks are instilled with the victim's view and liberals garner political support from supporting that whole ideology. The killing of a young man that can be branded as racist is like mana from heaven to this bunch.


----------



## Wanderer0101 (Jul 18, 2007)

TheMartianChick said:


> Ahhh... but you touched on another problem. In the black community, we don't cast people out. People with money can opt out or buy their way out of the black community, but we never kick them out. This is one of those times when we don't air our dirty linen in public. If someone has culturally opted out, we always let them back in. (A good example of this is OJ Simpson. He hadn't had anything to do with the black community since his football playing years.)


The black community kicks out conservatives every time they raise their head.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

TheMartianChick said:


> Ahhh... but you touched on another problem. In the black community, we don't cast people out. People with money can opt out or buy their way out of the black community, but we never kick them out. This is one of those times when we don't air our dirty linen in public. If someone has culturally opted out, we always let them back in. (A good example of this is OJ Simpson. He hadn't had anything to do with the black community since his football playing years.)


I understand what you're saying, but why won't more people in the black community listen to those who are trying to talk reason instead of the likes of Jackson and Sharpton? If everyone would rally around those who condemn the actions that perpetrate bigotry or racism instead of those who add fuel to the fire we may be able to see some changes. I don't think we'll ever be able to get rid of racism and bigotry, but I would like to see the majority condemning such actions to the point that those who still hold on to their hatreds will stand down.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Tracy Rimmer said:


> Simple: we fix the education system.


No, it has to start in the homes. People need to educate themselves and pass that on to their children. My Dad's mother was very prejudice. My parents taught me that ALL men are created equal, regardlesss of their skin color. We were placed in a neighborhood that enforced those beliefs, partly because we were poor and couldn't afford to live anywhere else, but that wasn't the only reason because our lack of wealth had no bearing on the Church my parents decided to attend. It may sound strange, but I believe when I was younger I was actually prejudiced against white people. I was white, but I grew up in the black culture. Now I live in a neighborhood that is mixed. I think we have pretty close to the same amount of blacks and whites. I see small signs from neighbors of racism, but it's not affected my relationships with them. Bottom line, is we have to educate the adults and have them teach their children in words and in deeds.


----------



## Tracy Rimmer (May 9, 2002)

Sonshine said:


> I understand what you're saying, but why won't more people in the black community listen to those who are trying to talk reason instead of the likes of Jackson and Sharpton? If everyone would rally around those who condemn the actions that perpetrate bigotry or racism instead of those who add fuel to the fire we may be able to see some changes. I don't think we'll ever be able to get rid of racism and bigotry, but I would like to see the majority condemning such actions to the point that those who still hold on to their hatreds will stand down.



Because those leaders know how to use people's emotions (frustration, fear, anger) against them, and the people haven't been properly educated, so they don't have the critical thinking skills, or the communication skills, to recognize these guys for what they are: angry men with power addictions. They're saying what the people WANT to hear, because the people don't know how to express it for themselves, and don't have the skills to recognize fallacy when confronted with it. They believe what they're told, because these guys have excellent communication skills, and sound "smart", so they must be right.

It's a very seductive thing, to have a "smart", well dressed, apparently successful person speak the words you think you would say yourself, to confirm your deepest feelings of ill-use, and most people would rally behind such a person.

The thing is, it's smoke and mirrors, but the general public is no longer taught in school the skills which would allow them to see through it.

Until the education system is fixed, until we start teaching those skills, and not allowing people to pass through the educational system without acquiring them in order to make our schools look effective, we will have those who are easily led by someone who SOUNDS like they know what they're talking about.

You can't make an informed, reasonable decision without all of the information pertaining to an issue. Knowing that someone has an agenda, that they may not be entirely altruistic, is information that people need, yet we're denying this information to the masses by not teaching thinking skills in school. Rote memorization without deductive reasoning, and what we're getting is masses of people who are easily led, easily influenced. Now who might want the masses to be easily led? 

The charming speakers who whip those masses up into a frenzy (and this isn't just the black community, it's rampant EVERYWHERE in our culture) are simply cashing in on a situation which we, as a society, have put into place. 

It's wanton ignorance, on a societal level, and it's ruining us.


----------



## TheMartianChick (May 26, 2009)

Wanderer0101 said:


> The black community kicks out conservatives every time they raise their head.


That's not exactly true, Wanderer... What we tend to see is that they opt out for awhile and we don't agree with them. Some are more vocal in their opposition to black conservatives.

Usually, what happens is the black conservatives find themselves in a situation where they feel that they are being discriminated/treated poorly against and they are welcomed back into the fold. Michael Steele would be a current example of this. Have you noticed that his rhetoric isn't as far to the right as it used to be? He felt that he was wronged.

There are a lot more conservative-minded black people than you might think. They tend to vote Democrat though because they feel that the Republican Party is way too far to the right right now. A lot of blacks voted for President GW Bush when he ran for re-election. The issue for them was abortion. They were courted from the pulpits of black churches.


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

TheMartianChick said:


> Ahhh... but you touched on another problem. In the black community, we don't cast people out. People with money can opt out or buy their way out of the black community, but we never kick them out. This is one of those times when we don't air our dirty linen in public. If someone has culturally opted out, we always let them back in. (A good example of this is OJ Simpson. He hadn't had anything to do with the black community since his football playing years.)


I believe this is a BIG problem for the overall perception of black people by non-blacks. Except for Bill Cosby, I have never heard a black person publicly put any "tough love" on the lower spectrum of black society. This minority within the minority are the ones that keep negative news about the black community in front of people all the time. Little kids injured and killed in drive-by shootings; robberies; carjackings, senseless gang killings; abused and neglected children and all the horrible happenings of this segment that doesn't seem to want to rise out of poverty, crime and misery but instead glorifies it in gangsta rap music and so on. When black people who are living good lives because they have worked very hard to do so continue to embrace these losers, crazies and outright dangerous people who also happen to be black, it just boggles my mind. To me, it's like the mom who won't cut the apron strings and still has the 40 year old son whose career is smoking pot, living in her basement rent free, ya know??


----------



## TheMartianChick (May 26, 2009)

Sonshine said:


> I understand what you're saying, but why won't more people in the black community listen to those who are trying to talk reason instead of the likes of Jackson and Sharpton? If everyone would rally around those who condemn the actions that perpetrate bigotry or racism instead of those who add fuel to the fire we may be able to see some changes. I don't think we'll ever be able to get rid of racism and bigotry, but I would like to see the majority condemning such actions to the point that those who still hold on to their hatreds will stand down.


Sharpton & Jackson types are given the opportunity to be heard by the media. One of my clients is a black public scholar. He will probably never have his own tv show (like Sharpton) because he isn't well-known enough. When the media wants a quote or a soundbyte, they call on the name-brand black folks that everyone knows. I've said before that Sharpton and Jackson don't speak for me and yet their faces are the ones on tv speaking about every issue. Jesse Jackson is viewed as an aging tie to MLK, so it would be taboo to knock him off of his pedestal. He's the drunken uncle that everyone loves but is constantly embarrassed by.

I started to post about this earlier but I erased the post and started again because it was kind of off topic. Black news outlets (for the most part) are not black owned. The Grio, AOL Black Voices, BET, etc... are not owned by the culture that they target so the message that is sent out is not from our community. It is a message that has been structured by giant, white owned media corporations and it really can be used to sway large numbers of people one way or the other. The few remaining black owned entities are struggling to gain a market share to put forth some alternative messages, but witout vast amounts of money, it is virtually impossible.

Jackson and Sharpton are not on the air because black people put them on. Someone else has an agenda to keep them in the public eye and (as a people) we are going along with it.


----------



## TheMartianChick (May 26, 2009)

MO_cows said:


> I believe this is a BIG problem for the overall perception of black people by non-blacks. Except for Bill Cosby, I have never heard a black person publicly put any "tough love" on the lower spectrum of black society. This minority within the minority are the ones that keep negative news about the black community in front of people all the time. Little kids injured and killed in drive-by shootings; robberies; carjackings, senseless gang killings; abused and neglected children and all the horrible happenings of this segment that doesn't seem to want to rise out of poverty, crime and misery but instead glorifies it in gangsta rap music and so on. When black people who are living good lives because they have worked very hard to do so continue to embrace these losers, crazies and outright dangerous people who also happen to be black, it just boggles my mind. To me, it's like the mom who won't cut the apron strings and still has the 40 year old son whose career is smoking pot, living in her basement rent free, ya know??


As I said, we don't chastise them publicly. We do it behind closed doors, so white America is not likely to be privy to that. Ocassionally, it spills over into the (so-called) black media.


----------



## ryanthomas (Dec 10, 2009)

TheMartianChick said:


> As I said, we don't chastise them publicly. We do it behind closed doors, so white America is not likely to be privy to that. Ocassionally, it spills over into the (so-called) black media.


Do you have a black people convention we don't know about? I'm kind of joking, but also wondering what you mean by chastise them behind closed doors.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

and carrying on that thought, if the castiser is seen to chastise - then people (white people) would know that not everyone of that skin color agreed. It would be seen that people did not agree with unacceptable behaviors.
We don't see much of that, so have to go with what is seen.


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

Trixters_muse said:


> I don't think it will, she is a nice young lady, smart, sassy and really in touch with reality. Her little girl loves to come over to my yard and help me plant and water and eat ice pops, lol. Yesterday the same man came over to her yard to chat but she ended up asking him to leave because he saw her daughter helping me water my sunflowers and he made a rude comment about how she better watch her daughter around me because white people were becoming dangerous.
> 
> *Where does this crap come from??*


That's a very good question. The question that came to my mind when I read your story was, 'why now?'. What has happened that suddenly ALL white people are now 'dangerous'?? IMO, something stinks to high heaven, someone is perpetuating that thought and instigating that hatred. And, like you, it makes me very mad.

I'm glad to hear that your neighbor/friend can see through it and won't allow it to hurt your relationship.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

MO_cows said:


> I believe this is a BIG problem for the overall perception of black people by non-blacks. Except for Bill Cosby, I have never heard a black person publicly put any "tough love" on the lower spectrum of black society. This minority within the minority are the ones that keep negative news about the black community in front of people all the time. Little kids injured and killed in drive-by shootings; robberies; carjackings, senseless gang killings; abused and neglected children and all the horrible happenings of this segment that doesn't seem to want to rise out of poverty, crime and misery but instead glorifies it in gangsta rap music and so on. When black people who are living good lives because they have worked very hard to do so continue to embrace these losers, crazies and outright dangerous people who also happen to be black, it just boggles my mind. To me, it's like the mom who won't cut the apron strings and still has the 40 year old son whose career is smoking pot, living in her basement rent free, ya know??


Try listening to Alveda King. She's pretty outspoken about the tough love and what is going on in the black communities. Also Thomas Sowell is pretty outspoken.


----------



## TheMartianChick (May 26, 2009)

ryanthomas said:


> Do you have a black people convention we don't know about? I'm kind of joking, but also wondering what you mean by chastise them behind closed doors.


LOL! No convention, but there are a lot of conversations that are had in a lot of different venues. With social media, there are a lot of blogs where wrong-minded folks are sort of called out. If you don't know where to look, then you'll never find them. I've learned of quite a few in just the past year that can be followed via Facebook, Twitter or blogs. 

Sometimes, there will be some controversy that is being discussed in the community and you'll hear about a meeting between TD Jakes or some other well-known black pastor or personality. There is usually a photo taken to commemorate the event but not much substance in the way of what was discussed or why they even met. 

Here is a current example: There was a report that Spike Lee re-tweeted the address of George Zimmerman to his followers. While he wasn't the originator of the tweet, he does bear some responsibility for passing it along to however many thousands of followers. It turns out that the address didn't belong to Zimmerman and an elderly couple felt the need to flee their home and stay in a hotel somewhere. Since the story broke, a lot of people have been saying that Spike needed to Do the Right Thing (which happens to be the title of one of his movies) and get the word out that the information is incorrect and to pick up the tab for inconveniencing this couple and making them feel that they were under attack.

Since he didn't do it immediately after the story broke, it is quite probable that "someone" in the black community had a talk with him. There will probably be a publicity photo out in a day or two showing him with someone famous who has more sense than to tweet out the private address of someone, even if you believe that they are guilty of something.

Edited to add this link and quote:



> Some Twitter members have been sending Lee angry and often racist tweets in response to his sharing of the address, many of which he has retweeted.



http://usnews.msnbc.msn.com/_news/2...le-agrees-to-pay-for-retweeting-their-address


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

TheMartianChick said:


> Sharpton & Jackson types are given the opportunity to be heard by the media. One of my clients is a black public scholar. He will probably never have his own tv show (like Sharpton) because he isn't well-known enough. When the media wants a quote or a soundbyte, they call on the name-brand black folks that everyone knows. I've said before that Sharpton and Jackson don't speak for me and yet their faces are the ones on tv speaking about every issue. Jesse Jackson is viewed as an aging tie to MLK, so it would be taboo to knock him off of his pedestal. He's the drunken uncle that everyone loves but is constantly embarrassed by.
> 
> I started to post about this earlier but I erased the post and started again because it was kind of off topic. Black news outlets (for the most part) are not black owned. The Grio, AOL Black Voices, BET, etc... are not owned by the culture that they target so the message that is sent out is not from our community. It is a message that has been structured by giant, white owned media corporations and it really can be used to sway large numbers of people one way or the other. The few remaining black owned entities are struggling to gain a market share to put forth some alternative messages, but witout vast amounts of money, it is virtually impossible.
> 
> Jackson and Sharpton are not on the air because black people put them on. Someone else has an agenda to keep them in the public eye and (as a people) we are going along with it.


They will listen to Jackson because he had ties to MLK, yet they won't listen to MLK's niece, who watched her uncle and her dad march for their rights and saw both of them give their lives. She was jailed for her part in the marches too. Yet she, IMO is truly following the teachings of her Dad and Uncle. But you very seldom see her in the media. It's sad, because if there were more that would listen to voices like hers, I think it would do a lot towards healing the divide.


----------



## TheMartianChick (May 26, 2009)

AngieM2 said:


> and carrying on that thought, if the castiser is seen to chastise - then people (white people) would know that not everyone of that skin color agreed. It would be seen that people did not agree with unacceptable behaviors.
> We don't see much of that, so have to go with what is seen.


The mainstream media doesn't cover most black topics. If you think about it, my first post was about the sleazy rapper that is trying to incite a riot to capitalize on the Trayvon Martin situation. No one here had ever heard of this rapper, but the assumption was that he'd have some influence over black people. I had never heard of him (which meant that he probably wasn't superfamous) and I asked my daughters because one sometimes listens to rap and the other follows up and coming (aka underground) rappers and singers.

Black people don't usually have a place of prominence in mainstream media. When you do see a black topic there, it usually relates to crime or to someone or something that has crossed over to white populations, too (like Nikki Minaj, Michael Jackson, Trayvon Martin case, Lebron James, etc.) The white populations receives the most minimal exposure to black culture and people through the media.


----------



## TheMartianChick (May 26, 2009)

Sonshine said:


> They will listen to Jackson because he had ties to MLK, yet they won't listen to MLK's niece, who watched her uncle and her dad march for their rights and saw both of them give their lives. She was jailed for her part in the marches too. Yet she, IMO is truly following the teachings of her Dad and Uncle. But you very seldom see her in the media. It's sad, because if there were more that would listen to voices like hers, I think it would do a lot towards healing the divide.


There is a lot of division in the King family, I think. There has been infighting over money and a lack of control over the brand. (Yes, I said BRAND!) Lots of people have made money off of marketing MLK memorabilia and his image has been emblazoned on a lot of campaigns that have little or nothing to do with what he fought for.

One other thing... Black ministers often have issues with black women with a strong message. While you might see a few opt to follow MLK's niece, most don't feel that a women should be leading much of anything. The ironic thing is that there are more black women in churches than men.


----------



## TheMartianChick (May 26, 2009)

Txsteader said:


> That's a very good question. The question that came to my mind when I read your story was, 'why now?'. What has happened that suddenly ALL white people are now 'dangerous'?? IMO, something stinks to high heaven, someone is perpetuating that thought and instigating that hatred. And, like you, it makes me very mad.
> 
> I'm glad to hear that your neighbor/friend can see through it and won't allow it to hurt your relationship.


As I mentioned before... all of the old perceived sleights and hurts come back to the surface when something like the Trayvon Martin case becomes big news. The old issues have never been fully aired and settled.


----------



## Aintlifegrand (Jun 3, 2005)

tgmr05 said:


> When will we be able to move past all this? The answer is simple, but a very touchy subject, still.
> 
> How did we get civil rights, end slavery, and change the majority of racist attitudes held by whites? Leadership by white people, because white folks had to change internally.
> 
> The only way we will be able to change our current trouble is though leadership in the black community. Honestly, the leadership now is not about getting past or going beyond the problems, rather feeding off them, including the president. When the black community accepts their own internal leaders that truly want to move past this and solve the issue staring them in the face concerning bigotry/racism in their own race, then we will be able to move past this. No whites, hispanics, chinese, or any others can do it. It has to be internal. The question is, where are the black leaders to truly help and bring about change? Until we see new leaders step up, the problems will continue, and even get worse, if folks in power know how to push the right buttons - exactly why we have this current situation.


Excellent post


----------



## Aintlifegrand (Jun 3, 2005)

TheMartianChick said:


> The black community is alarmed, as well. The main theme that I hear is that people are becoming emboldened to say things that haven't been acceptable in mainstream society since the 60's and 70's. They point to the comment sections of the news websites (MSNBC, CNN, FOX News, etc) and they see a lot of negative comments about people of color, even if the story isn't about a racially charged issue. *It makes you wonder if the nice people that you interact with on a daily basis, really aren't so nice after all!*



I had that same exact thought the other day... I have an all black staff...worked together for seven years and I never felt color was an issue. However, the other day they were discussing this case and the venom and hatred they spoke about whites took me aback...I was completely shocked..It opened my eyes as I realized the nice people that worked for me weren't so nice afterall...

I was sad.. I had hope Louisiana had risen above all this. Afterall, during the 60's Louisiana was always a bit different in most parts of the state ( with the exception of some east small towns) than other southern states...people always have mingled here well. When David Duke ( Grand wizard of the KKK ran for Governor in the 90's he was handedly beat by the known crook Edwin Edwards) I can still remember my Mother saying she had to hold her nose and vote for Edwards because there was no way she would vote for the KKK guy...When a few years back there was some racial issue on the east part of the state in Jena, La between teens.. people across the state of all races condemned the racist of that little town...

Louisiana has such a rich melting pot of folks of all cultures and races, that it never seemed a problem...I never worried about going into any parts of town...or having open conversations...certainly never worried about race riots...But after hearing that talk by my own associates and then several conversations on the radio the next day by black citizens...I am very disheartened...and now I am thinking seriously about protection for this potential...I am prepared but it was never thought of for protecting myself in the event of a race riot.


----------



## TheMartianChick (May 26, 2009)

Aintlifegrand said:


> [/B]
> I had that same exact thought the other day... I have an all black staff...worked together for seven years and I never felt color was an issue. However, the other day they were discussing this case and the venom and hatred they spoke about whites took me aback...I was completely shocked..It opened my eyes as I realized the nice people that worked for me weren't so nice afterall...


I see your point. From what you describe, I imagine that they made these comments in front of you or in your presence, right? Believe it or not, you've been gifted with a (backwards) compliment. If they felt free enough to say those things in your presence, then they actually feel that 'you're white but you're different!' I went through similar situations as a kid when I was told that I was black but I was different. It doesn't feel like a compliment when you're on the receiving end, but it does show that they have some regard for you.


----------



## Chickensittin (Mar 26, 2012)

Tracy Rimmer said:


> Because those leaders know how to use people's emotions (frustration, fear, anger) against them, and the people haven't been properly educated, so they don't have the critical thinking skills, or the communication skills, to recognize these guys for what they are: angry men with power addictions. They're saying what the people WANT to hear, because the people don't know how to express it for themselves, and don't have the skills to recognize fallacy when confronted with it. They believe what they're told, because these guys have excellent communication skills, and sound "smart", so they must be right.
> 
> It's a very seductive thing, to have a "smart", well dressed, apparently successful person speak the words you think you would say yourself, to confirm your deepest feelings of ill-use, and most people would rally behind such a person.
> 
> ...


I agree with your comments and am glad that you addressed the general public in your remarks. I teach at a College of Education (I teach future teachers) and am dismayed at the lack of higher order thinking skills that so many of my students display. I teach a social studies methods class and gave my college students an inquiry based assignment so that they could use this type of lesson to teach their future students. Many (not all) had no idea how to ask the right questions and then how to let those questions drive the research. These are college students and many were seeing this type of inquiry activity for the first time! Some of them got it  and for them it was a real eye opener. I had one young man who was in my class last fall come up to me the other day and say that he was still working on the project he submitted (for a grade) last fall. The need to find answers to his previously asked questions and the need to address the new questions that surfaced kept him investigating beyond the end of the semester. *That* is true education and that kind of thinking is what we need to promote in our educational system. It is wanton ignorance that is ruining us.


----------



## cast iron (Oct 4, 2004)

AngieM2 said:


> Any suggestions on how to have the majority of blacks, whites, and others get pass this polarizing few that stir up the passions and push the problems?


Talking to each other is good of course, but I think there are systemic issues that until addressed will limit how much progress can be made on the subject.

A few that come to mind.

1) Humans respond to what they are measured on, and thus what they are measured on is what's deemed important. Perhaps the most well known of this phenomenon is in the business world where employees respond to what they are directly and indirectly measured on. This is why the metrics for measurement that management chooses to use within the organization are so critically important to the organizations performance.

I believe this same type of thing takes place in society as a whole. Every time we turn around we are asked for our race, on job applications, credit applications, census, etc. That is what we are being measured on as a society, and when measured as groups of individuals at that global level it should not be surprising when we end up acting like groups of individuals within society. This is all greatly compounded if things like the census measurement of race and gender are used to institute various 'programs' under the guise of providing 'equality to all'. If we are all supposed to be truly 'equal' why all the measurements that drive us to be so 'unequal'?

2) As another poster mentioned, much of the time racism begins in the home and when it does it can be difficult to reverse the process throughout the persons life. I believe in most cases racism lessens as generations pass, but in some cases racism is held fast or even accelerated in new generations for some families. 

3) Also as mentioned previously the public school system plays a part as well. My son had a very diverse group of friends during his jr. and sr. highschool years. It was like a mini U.N. convention. I would occasionally pick my son up from school to give him a ride home. And before they all started driving themselves, most often I'd end up taking his friends home as well. To this day it just amazes me listening to the conversations they would have on the way home. It's astounding what kind of wisdom comes from young people who have not yet been colored by societies perceptions and the medias influence. These kids would freely talk about race, cultures etc as easy as they would any other subject, and without malice towards each other.

One of the most memorable conversations was during MLK's birthday. I was amazed at what these kids said was involved with the schools programs around this event. The long and short of it was that the school had taken what had years ago been a day long focused education and celebration of one of the greatest people in the history of the U.S., and turned it into a week long session of hero worshiping black people under the guise of equality and making black people 'feel good' about themselves. I know that sounds harsh but that's really what it had turned in to, and there certainly should be some tie-in with MLK and his race given how much progress has been made and his influence on such, but what the school has done is just ridiculous and simply serves to separate more than unite. 

One of my sons friends, a black kid named Jeff with a great sense of perspective and humor said, 'so if I'm special this week, does that mean I'm not special the other 51 weeks of the year'? I kid you not, during this week the school would have an all school assembly and part of the 'celebration' was to give the black kids a standing ovation. This week of celebration was of course driven by the adults (school district leadership) but most of the kids I think saw it for the absurdity that it was, and I suspect for the black kids in particular, more of an embarrassment than anything.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

I had hoped that since 1960's we'd progressed beyond seeing color instead of individuals. Then came "hate" crimes. If a gay is killed its automatically a "hate" crime. If a Black is killed by a white its automatically a "hate" crime. Whites can be killed with impunity no "hate" crime there. 

Personally, I think murder is a hate crime that doesn't need any additional "hate" added to it. It shouldn't matter what color or sexual persuasion either party is. If a husband kills his wife or vise versa, its a hate crime. Deliberately taking another's life in anger is a hate crime and against all laws and should be treated as such without adding race or anything else to the equasion.

The small city (25,000) where I work has a small Black community. There are a lot of good people in that group, but there are also a lot of entitlement "because I'm Black" attitude. The young men have a real "attitude". I do not think all the Black community should be tarred with the same brush just because there are a bunch of young idiots running around. BTW there are a bunch of Hispanic and white idiots on the streets as well. Oh, did you notice Black gets a capital letter as does Hispanic but not white. No respect, we get no respect, we need to riot.

As to the Florida incident, we need to wait and let the law take its course. If Zimmerman needs to be arrested, then he will be when that becomes clear. No one should be putting a reward on his head. Doing that is the same as hiring someone for murder. If the people making the demands for Zimmerman's head were really interested in justice, they wouldn't be inciting hatred. They obviously have their own agenda and are using this incident to carry it forward. The President should have kept his mouth shut on the incident other than to say it was being investigated.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

TheMartianChick said:


> There is a lot of division in the King family, I think. There has been infighting over money and a lack of control over the brand. (Yes, I said BRAND!) Lots of people have made money off of marketing MLK memorabilia and his image has been emblazoned on a lot of campaigns that have little or nothing to do with what he fought for.
> 
> One other thing... Black ministers often have issues with black women with a strong message. While you might see a few opt to follow MLK's niece, most don't feel that a women should be leading much of anything. The ironic thing is that there are more black women in churches than men.


Which is a shame because she is a minister in her own right and doesn't teach the black liberation theology, but seems to me her message is more in line with MLK than the ones that are always up front in the media. But that does explain about Alveda King, what about men like Thomas Sowell, Bill Cosby, Alan West, even Herman Cain?


----------



## JeffreyD (Dec 27, 2006)

InvalidID said:


> Just thought I'd like to add I think everyone should know some basic hand to hand. I highly recommend Krav Maga. Brutal, efficient, and designed around the concept you will be out numbered, smaller, weaker, etc. The idea is to kill, cripple, or maim the attacker(s) and run away. Israeli street fighting designed by a man that lived through the Nazis, I highly recommend it.


I teach Krav Maga- contact combat. It is everything you said it was. Highly recomend it to everyone, woman in perticular.


----------



## JeffreyD (Dec 27, 2006)

AngieM2 said:


> Any suggestions on how to have the majority of blacks, whites, and others get pass this polarizing few that stir up the passions and push the problems?
> 
> I think mostly it's got to be talking to each other, and mass turning on the professional instigators that make issues huge, so the passionate that want to do something to make a statement or fix things, will not have a rallying point person.
> 
> ...


We have a Baptist church near us. I absolutly love going there! Were not a part of their congrigation, but they welcome us with open arms. Maybe it's me, or just this church, but the warm loving feeling we get when we go is almost overwhelming.


----------



## Aintlifegrand (Jun 3, 2005)

TheMartianChick said:


> I see your point. From what you describe, I imagine that they made these comments in front of you or in your presence, right? Believe it or not, you've been gifted with a (backwards) compliment. If they felt free enough to say those things in your presence, then they actually feel that 'you're white but you're different!' I went through similar situations as a kid when I was told that I was black but I was different. It doesn't feel like a compliment when you're on the receiving end, but it does show that they have some regard for you.


Yes we were having lunch together..I'll have to ponder that thought.. you may be right as we have always had the best working relationship...it is the smallest of my departments..only 27 ppl so I would hate to think that things were going to be different now just becasue of something that happened in Fla...


----------



## JeffreyD (Dec 27, 2006)

Sonshine said:


> No, it has to start in the homes. People need to educate themselves and pass that on to their children. My Dad's mother was very prejudice. My parents taught me that ALL men are created equal, regardlesss of their skin color. We were placed in a neighborhood that enforced those beliefs, partly because we were poor and couldn't afford to live anywhere else, but that wasn't the only reason because our lack of wealth had no bearing on the Church my parents decided to attend. It may sound strange, but I believe when I was younger I was actually prejudiced against white people. I was white, but I grew up in the black culture. Now I live in a neighborhood that is mixed. I think we have pretty close to the same amount of blacks and whites. I see small signs from neighbors of racism, but it's not affected my relationships with them. Bottom line, is we have to educate the adults and have them teach their children in words and in deeds.


We had some black folks move in next door a few years ago. They are awesome. I'm glad we got to know them and that they are tolerant enough to give us some insight into their lives and history, and i think visa versa. He(Ron) told me to never be afraid to ask his family questions because they think it's important to understand different cultures. We said same, same. He say's i must be part black because i love smoking meat and bbq so much. I told him it might be true because i was adopted, so i don't really know my lineage. And boy, do i love bbq!!!


----------



## TheMartianChick (May 26, 2009)

Sonshine said:


> Which is a shame because she is a minister in her own right and doesn't teach the black liberation theology, but seems to me her message is more in line with MLK than the ones that are always up front in the media. But that does explain about Alveda King, what about men like Thomas Sowell, Bill Cosby, Alan West, even Herman Cain?


Out of the people that you named, Bill Cosby is still well-respected but the others? Not so much.

Thomas Sowell is not that well-known in the African American community but his views are not at all popular. Alan West is known, but not at all liked and Herman Cain? Well, you probably saw how that turned out during his campaign. He is essentially the butt of a lot of jokes in the black community.

Bill Cosby is the only one that you named that has actually continued to work within the black community and hasn't essentially removed himself from it. Mr. Cosby has the ability to spark a movement, but I am under the impression that his health isn't very good. (He looks as though he has had a small stroke or something)

Although she is female, Oprah could probably spark something because of her money and resources. Let's face it...when Oprah speaks, the masses listen. The color of money speaks with greater volume than anything else, it seems.

Colin Powell is well-respected and I could envision black people following his lead. However, he'd need to do something sooner rather than later. The longer he waits, the less familiar his face is to the younger generations.


----------



## TheMartianChick (May 26, 2009)

JeffreyD said:


> We have a Baptist church near us. I absolutly love going there! Were not a part of their congrigation, but they welcome us with open arms. Maybe it's me, or just this church, but the warm loving feeling we get when we go is almost overwhelming.


I think that most churches, both black and white, like to have visitors. It is an opportunity to show off the differences that make the congregation unique and to celebrate the commonalities that bring people together in a house of worship in the first place.


----------



## TheMartianChick (May 26, 2009)

JeffreyD said:


> We had some black folks move in next door a few years ago. They are awesome. I'm glad we got to know them and that they are tolerant enough to give us some insight into their lives and history, and i think visa versa. *He(Ron) told me to never be afraid to ask his family questions because they think it's important to understand different cultures.* We said same, same. He say's i must be part black because i love smoking meat and bbq so much. I told him it might be true because i was adopted, so i don't really know my lineage. And boy, do i love bbq!!!


Your neighbor Ron is absolutely right and my husband Ron loves to bbq and share it with the neighbors! Communication really is the key. Ever since I was a child, I answered a lot of questions about ethnic hair textures & products, black people tanning, why we don't like to leave the house without applying lotion and what the heck a chitterling (chitlin) is! People are curious to know about how other folks live and there really is no such thing as a stupid question. In general, if a person bothers to ask a question, they are probably really interested in the answer.


----------



## gideonprime (Oct 17, 2007)

5 to one against (wide spread)

3 to 1 isolated incidents but only in 3 to 5 cities nationwide


----------



## InvalidID (Feb 18, 2011)

gideonprime said:


> 5 to one against (wide spread)
> 
> 3 to 1 isolated incidents but only in 3 to 5 cities nationwide


 I'm still 50-50 on isolated incidents. Harder to make a nationwide figure though as I think there is always some follower the leader effect.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

JeffreyD said:


> We had some black folks move in next door a few years ago. They are awesome. I'm glad we got to know them and that they are tolerant enough to give us some insight into their lives and history, and i think visa versa. He(Ron) told me to never be afraid to ask his family questions because they think it's important to understand different cultures. We said same, same. He say's i must be part black because i love smoking meat and bbq so much. I told him it might be true because i was adopted, so i don't really know my lineage. And boy, do i love bbq!!!


When I was younger my friends families use to tell me I was the blackest white person they had ever met. LOL


----------



## JeffreyD (Dec 27, 2006)

TheMartianChick said:


> I think that most churches, both black and white, like to have visitors. It is an opportunity to show off the differences that make the congregation unique and to celebrate the commonalities that bring people together in a house of worship in the first place.


I would hope so, but none of the churches-as much as i have enjoyed them- could even come close to this one in terms of how we felt when we go there. It's not that they went out of there way to make our visits pleasent, they were just having a really, REALLY good time enjoying their religion. The sermons have been very enjoyable. Just an overall grand feeling, and it's catching!


----------



## JeffreyD (Dec 27, 2006)

Sonshine said:


> When I was younger my friends families use to tell me I was the blackest white person they had ever met. LOL


:grin:

I know Ron was just joking, but he maybe right!


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

.............Does the word......WATTS.....ring anyones bell ? , fordy:drum:


----------



## oth47 (Jan 11, 2008)

I'm old enough to have faint memories of separate water fountains and bathrooms and I wondered why.I remember being ticked because the blacks got to sit in the balcony of the movie theater and I couldn't and I wondered why.I remember seeing black men and women step off the sidewalk to let me,my mother and grandmother pass and I wondered why.I remember blacks being relegated to certain parts of town and I wondered why.I remember seeing Klan meeting notices being posted on the courthouse door and I wondered why.And I do believe race riots will come out of this shooting,and I wonder why..and I still don't know the answers to my wondering.


----------



## fishinshawn (Nov 8, 2010)

If they come it will be isolated incidences in a couple of major cities. Nothing that will affect most of us.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

It didn't help that Obama made the remark he did. I don't care how he felt, him being PRESIDENT he should NOT have taken sides in a civil incident. I don't care what color he is. Even if it had been a black that shot a white, a white president should not take sides in a civil case. To me that is unacceptable.


----------



## TheMartianChick (May 26, 2009)

Ruby said:


> It didn't help that Obama made the remark he did. I don't care how he felt, him being PRESIDENT he should NOT have taken sides in a civil incident. I don't care what color he is. Even if it had been a black that shot a white, a white president should not take sides in a civil case. To me that is unacceptable.


This is another interesting situation where people disagree with eachother. There is an expectation in the Black community for President Obama to help to frame a dialogue in America to address the racial issues. This doesn't mean the distribution of reparations (a la 40 acres and a mule), but that the president should be able to remove the taboo from the subject and discuss it in such a way that we can get on the path to healing. This is where a great deal of the dissatisfaction with the president lies. Personally, I don't think that America will allow him to do something like that until he is no longer in office.

*He is still getting flack from the African American community for waiting so long to comment. Additionally, he is being judged critically for not going far enough in his remarks.*


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

TheMartianChick said:


> This is another interesting situation where people disagree with eachother. There is an expectation in the Black community for President Obama to help to frame a dialogue in America to address the racial issues. This doesn't mean the distribution of reparations (a la 40 acres and a mule), but that the president should be able toremove the taboo from the subject and discuss it in such a way that we can get on the path to healing. This is where a great deal of the dissatisfaction with the president lies. Personally, I don't think that America will allow him to do something like that until he is no longer in office.
> 
> *He is still getting flack from the African American community for waiting so long to comment. Additionally, he is being judged critically for not going far enough in his remarks.*


I had not considered that. I have read that in ways Obama has been a disappointment to some in the Black community. Unfortunately it looks like he has been playing politics when he has commented on events that have involved confrontations between Blacks and White. There is no doubt that racism still exists in this country.

I certainly don't have an answer short of requiring interracial marriages. When factories provided plenty of job opportunities to anyone that wanted to work, I think everyone had a chance. Self esteem to me is being able to take care of yourself.

This is a different America and the youth who can't find a job are taking us down a different path than the past. Their self esteem still comes from the ages old respect from their peers. Where that leads them is not always accepted by society. The drugs that are eating this country from within have provided employment and a harsh reality.

Ending the drug war simply takes away underground employment opportunities. As long as we cannot provide a legitimate life path for the young, and today even the older workers, we have a grave problem.

The Martin Zimmerman incident is an opportunity to undertstand something very basic in America today. I think it is about cultures. To the extent we remain us vs. them it's not going to get better. Zimmerman had some preconceptions along with Martin. I doubt it was racist. Zimmerman saw anyone strange as a potential problem. Martin was a youth trying to find his place in the world and was trying things out as many young people do. Both were set on a collison path by their choices and experiences.

The sad thing is that with the media bias, this has little chance of ending well. One man's life is gone. Another's may soon follow. Neither expected their lives to change that night.

I'm not sure Obama is Black enough to represent Black people. By that I mean I wonder if he actually experienced life as many Blacks. His reactions seem to be almost knee jerk from the point of what will look good politically. I wonder about the man's intellectual capabilities. I also wonder if he has, for some, reinforced the idea that a Black man is inferior. In short, Obama's election may have been a step backward for Blacks in America.

Was he the wrong man at the wrong time? Or am I biased?


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

> I'm not sure Obama is Black enough to represent Black people. By that I mean I wonder if he actually experienced life as many Blacks.


I think this is saying a lot, I don't think he has the American Black experience, or the American experience, as from all known history, he has more of an Indonsian experience in his formative years. And still in family that went with those outlooks. And Hawaii is not like mainland USA.


----------



## TheMartianChick (May 26, 2009)

You pose some interesting questions, Darren. In the year leading up the 2008 elections, I was not an Obama supporter. I was firmly in the Clinton camp. I was agreeable to the idea of Obama as Vice President so that he could gain some more experience on the world-wide stage. Once he won the nomination, I supported him because I didn't like the other option.

I think that there are some black people in America that are short-sighted enough to think that President Obama is supposed to spend the majority of his time with a giant broom to sweep away the cobwebs of racial discord. That is an unreasonable expectation because he is the president of the entire country and has many other duties heaped upon his plate. The big fear is that if these issues aren't resolved now (when there is a person of color in the highest position in the land) then they may never be resolved. 

I remember talking to a co-worker during the 2008 Democratic primary race. She is also a black female and she was also a Hillary Clinton supporter. She said something that ended up foretelling the election win by Obama. She said that if you look back at history, black men got the vote before women did. In other words, there is a "way" in which things happen in America and that black men get the prize before women do. In that sense, I think that it was the right time for a black president (maybe), but that America was really only ready for someone that was more universally accepted (due to having more political experience) like a Colin Powell.


----------



## Tracy Rimmer (May 9, 2002)

I think it needs to be taken a step further back than that. It's not about whether or not Obama had "the black experience" -- it's that there shouldn't BE a "black" experience. The very fact that there is a line drawn, based on skin tone, which defines an "experience" that others (without that particular skin tone) will never be able to "get" is the problem, not whether or not the current president had it or not.

Those lines need to be erased, and to do that, we have to provide a better education to our young people.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

Tracy Rimmer said:


> I think it needs to be taken a step further back than that. It's not about whether or not Obama had "the black experience" -- it's that there shouldn't BE a "black" experience. The very fact that there is a line drawn, based on skin tone, which defines an "experience" that others (without that particular skin tone) will never be able to "get" is the problem, not whether or not the current president had it or not.
> 
> Those lines need to be erased, and to do that, we have to provide a better education to our young people.


I think you're on target, Tracy. The only problem is that without the support of the parents, the educational system by itself can't fix the problem. There is no unified message to young people. If the family is broken, a young person has a tremendous handicap. That can be surmounted. But it's very difficult for somone without a positive mentor.


----------



## reluctantpatriot (Mar 9, 2003)

I will believe in race riots when they actually take place. In Northeastern Kansas people help each other out and the tougher things are, the better the nature that comes out of people. Do we have some spurts of armed robberies of convenience stores or muggings versus in the past? Perhaps. However, there are also more people of all ages and skin tones reaching out to give others hands up of assistance.

I will concern myself with the threat of riots when there actually is something to worry about. The past cannot be changed. The future does not yet exist. I prefer to deal with the current moment, the now, as it is the only location in which I can live and work.

I also know it takes two to have a fight. My martial arts training tells me to avoid conflict unless there is no other option. Even if force is required, I should only use enough to break free unless there is the need for further combat. My mindset is of peace rather than war and use of force only for defensive purposes.

What has stirred things up to my mind is that given the information I have heard, it sounds like Zimmerman broke a few important rules. If one is advised to stop pursuing someone by a 911 operator, that is one rule broken. Second, as a former crime watch member, we were advised not to be armed and to avoid conflict - observe and report, nothing more. If for some reason we were armed, the reserve deputy who was our crime watch captain told us be had better only be using force to protect our lives and only if we were unable to get away from the situation first. Third, despite there being a "Stand Your Ground" statue, morally and ethically I believe he created the situation that lead to the death. What he did will make the situations of others who might literally be fighting for their lives and claim the same protections a bit more suspect because of how much negative publicity this is causing.

In all honesty, I think if there are any race riots, they will be started by a cocky Caucasian, perhaps driving a lifted pickup truck with a stars and bars sticker or similar on their vehicle, looking to "have a little fun" some night. I am a former Missourian living in Lawrence, "Bloody" Kansas. I know that both Quantrill and the Jayhawkers, pro and anti-slavery believers, did many things that were morally and ethically indefensible. I think it will be someone who picks the wrong victim at the wrong time and then there will be a retribution. Then someone else will retaliate and so forth until we have a cascade effect.

What I do not believe is that it will be anyone with a big name that causes it. It is going to be someone unknown who inadvertently lights the fuse and then we have a delayed explosion. As I do not wish to be that person, I do my best to do good and counter negativity. I give people hands up in friendship rather than strike them down with a fist of fear.


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

Tracy Rimmer said:


> I think it needs to be taken a step further back than that. It's not about whether or not Obama had "the black experience" -- it's that there shouldn't BE a "black" experience. The very fact that there is a line drawn, based on skin tone, which defines an "experience" that others (without that particular skin tone) will never be able to "get" is the problem, not whether or not the current president had it or not.
> 
> Those lines need to be erased, and to do that, we have to provide a better education to our young people.



................You'll also have too remember that the "We was Slaves" movement like Jesse Jackson and Big Mouth Al Sharpeton always show UP when some issue gets national press coverage and they get national TV coverage and remind all the black folks that ****** done'um wrong ! They're not about too try and come up with another explanation other than their singular focus on slavery ! That is their sole , moral justification for anything and everything negative that causes pain and suffering within and Too the Black community . , fordy


----------

